# LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB



## LOWRIDERSTYLE B/C

STARTING OUR LAYIT LOW POST


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERSTYLE B/C_@Sep 25 2009, 01:45 AM~15181642
> *STARTING OUR LAYIT LOW  POST
> *


Nice. are yall affiliated with LS from Wa?


----------



## Mata 575

:thumbsup: way to go!!!! Darren Mata Lowrider Style CC New Mexico Chapter


----------



## LowriderStyle575LC

Check out the homie Tony Tbones Lowrider Bike!!!!!!


----------



## LOWRIDERSTYLE B/C

Nice. are yall affiliated with LS from Wa?

ARTISTICS TX
YES THIS SIGHT IS AFFILIATED WITH WA. AND ALL OTHER CHAPTERS 
NOTE TO EVERY ONE ,, ERIC IN CALI (CALIFORNIA CHAPTER IS RUNNING THIS ,SO IF THE SCREEN NAME ANSWERS YOU KNOW WHY )
PEACE HOMMIES


----------



## 47 caddy

wut up!!! Whos gunna get this started lol


----------



## eric in cali

ERIC IN CALI 
CREATED THIS PAGE BY CREATING THE NAME TO GET US ON HERE AS WELL

LOOKING GOOD GUYS KEEP IT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LowriderStyle575LC_@Sep 25 2009, 09:07 AM~15183087
> *Check out the homie Tony Tbones Lowrider Bike!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



clean


----------



## eric in cali

26jd i think there is a chapterin florida, ill look in to it for you hommie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Present And Past Members......


----------



## XXkittyXX

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

see u guys in Mesa in Dec uffin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Sep 27 2009, 01:26 PM~15199895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


want some more ? :cheesy:


----------



## eric in cali

poor boy 
more what ? i sent out the money today for the parts let me know if you get them


----------



## eric in cali

come on guys we need to hit this more or its going to fall off
hit it up 

LOWRIDER STYLE 4 LIFE


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Oct 1 2009, 08:35 PM~15245536
> *poor boy
> more what ? i sent out the money today  for the parts  let me know if you get them
> *


 bikes. :cheesy:


----------



## 96lincoln

viva LOWRIDER STYLE CAR CLUB and i got some sneak pics of my bike n others in the work 

LOWRIDER STYLE POR VIDA


----------



## eric in cali

poor boy you ship ill take lol 

96 lincon post everything ,we would like to see all finished or not :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

started a new bike check it out on myspace.com/eric (im wereing a lite blue dress shirt ) hit me up


----------



## TonyO

go to my business partner KrazyKutting for the best in quality and prices for plaques. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=481741&st=320

When you want the best in custom bike parts come to me at TNT.


----------



## eric in cali

26jd 
it shouldnt be private, my location is in redding 
if you cant get into in again let me know and ill find a way for you to get into it 
if you got lowriderstyle car club s myspace im on there 
let me know hommie


----------



## 96lincoln

ill try but having a lil trouble uploading it should be up in a while


----------



## eric in cali

sound good ,cant wait hommie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

More coming soon!!!!!


----------



## eric in cali

26jd
nice bikes , the purple bike looks like a bratz bike ? ive got 3 of them custom, 1 frame with some parts laft. i used most of the parts on a 70 schwinn 
if you look at the pic its '' the skull bike, military bike '' the fire fighter bike isnt on there ,,, there all bratz bikes 
the pink one is 85 schwinn ,lite blue is 70 schwinn 



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: tour bikes look good hommie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

welcome to the club and web sight safford chapter


----------



## 96lincoln

hers some stuff its in the work 










the frame gonna weld it custom later on im getting the machine 









hers the other part i messed up the handle bars gonna do them again









me n my cuz 26jd are helping each other out where making a trike and later a club car hopper :biggrin:


----------



## 96lincoln

my bad for the big pics an yea the camera is out of date 

LowriderStyle C.C


----------



## eric in cali

the green one looks like a bratz, club hopping bike dude hook me up with parts to hop


----------



## eric in cali

26jd twist the for braces and fender braces , put 4 mirrors (twisted) that bike will stick out 
i did double twisted on the forks baces,mirrors.. the fendres braces are single twist 
it looks pretty kool 
its up to you hommie 


www.lovelylowrider.com/lowrider 
www.aztlanbicycles.com
www.txlowrider.com

go through these sights for parts


----------



## ljlow82

whats going on lowrider style bike brothers i will post pics of little homies frame that am working on for him soon


----------



## eric in cali

sounds good 26jd post up picks :thumbsup: ,ljlow82 just chillin uffin:


----------



## eric in cali

looks kool from the front , got a side view


----------



## eric in cali

sounds good hommie, cant wait to see it


----------



## eric in cali

LOOKS KOOL, AS I SEE PAGE 1 I DO REMEMBER THE BIKE


----------



## eric in cali

cant wait to get my plaque


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Oct 26 2009, 09:19 PM~15477465
> *cant wait to get my plaque
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Happy Halloween.


----------



## eric in cali

26jd ...looks good hommie 


happy holloween to every one


----------



## eric in cali

cali cahpter just got ward my bikes are going on flyers and poster ,for the april car show


----------



## eric in cali

thanks hommie


----------



## eric in cali

weres eery one at , we need to get back on the first page


----------



## ShaGGY_ON_Da_Low_

bikes looking keep it up.!


----------



## eric in cali

thanks hommie


----------



## eric in cali

were is every body?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Please post as many pic's as possible and keep this THREAD on page one!!!!!!  

Your Founder......
A Rato......[/size][/color][/font]


----------



## ljlow82




----------



## armando martinez

:biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Puyallup Valley Chapter!


----------



## Guest

what good ERIC everything lookin good homie,and that surprise should be here by end of month


----------



## eric in cali

lets see if we could get on page one again


----------



## eric in cali

kool ,kool
sounds good


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ljlow82




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ljlow82

my bike that i had back in the day


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>New! New! New! New! New!

Wat up! Homie's and Homiette's! This week we got Pep of the Mesa AZ Chapter in our "Lowrider Style Members" page! We got one the most shocking Hopping Video's ever in our "Lowrider Style Video's" page! (scroll to very bottom). You won't believe what airbags can do! In our "Lowrider Style Events" page we got the "Majestic's 10th Annual Picnic" pic's! See if your ramfla made it! And we got the newest video by "Strickly Clownin Productions"- the full length video of the "Get Low Car Show"! And of coarse like always, we update our "Lowrider Style Car Show Flyers" section every week! So keep checking in all week because you never know when we'll surprise you with something new![/i]

Here your link:

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Nov 8 2009, 04:33 PM~15599992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks hommie
> *


~*~ lovely bikes....~*~

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

HNIC's LADY 
THANK YOU FOR THE COMMENTS


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## eric in cali




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>64Joe going off!!!!!!!_


----------



## ljlow82

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## eric in cali

heres my new seat


----------



## ljlow82

say eric that seat came out nice bro


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## eric in cali

ljlo82
thanks hommie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## MEXICA




----------



## LKWD Local

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Sep 25 2009, 12:26 AM~15181801
> *Nice. are yall affiliated with LS from Wa?
> *


Yes we are all in the same club :biggrin: 
Here is Puyallup Chapter holding it down for WA :wow: 
Lowrider Mag..


----------



## eric in cali

heres cali's new bike (finaly finished) LEMON TWIST ,all i need to do is the display ,,,got myspace ?go in and check out the work ive done to get it were it is today (myspace.com/dat620 )


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## LKWD Local

Here you go Eric in cali :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Mar 3 2010, 12:12 AM~16780338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres cali's new bike (finaly finished) LEMON TWIST  ,all i need to do is the display ,,,got myspace ?go in and check out the work ive done to get it were it is today (myspace.com/dat620 )
> *


eric what happened to the tru riders??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Lets show them some Lowrider Style Luv!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

not sure whats going on


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Mar 6 2010, 08:12 PM~16816069
> *not sure whats going on
> *


so r u still a member of the TRU RIDERS too...??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## moyamike

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Mar 7 2010, 07:23 PM~16822767
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WAT UP MIKE!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## eric in cali

its nice to see more bikes in the club ,,,,,welcome to the big man


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>If you were'nt there.....
Now you will be!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## eric in cali




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## snoopy0

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERSTYLE B/C_@Sep 24 2009, 11:45 PM~15181642
> *STARTING OUR LAYIT LOW  POST
> *


where are you from


----------



## ljlow82

this is for all the bike members and car club members with bikes that want to post homie 
:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## eric in cali

sup every one


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Here goes my new project!!!!!!
Wat you think Pat & Goofy?
Little help?_ :happysad:


----------



## eric in cali

heres my fire project .....
its not as nice as yours,,id find a rug with fire stuff on it ,,,,, i found mine in walmart,,,its fleece,, i got lil kids fire hats for it to 


to finish off my project i need gold leaf and pinstripping ,6 lites, and a siron (ill hook you up with the imfo if you want one ,,,just pm me )

LOOKS GOOD HOMMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SLICK3

YALL GOT SUM NICE BIKES!....


----------



## eric in cali

THANKS BRO
IT MEANS A LOT TO US


----------



## eric in cali

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## eric in cali

doing something toget back on page 1


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## eric in cali

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Glendale Chapter!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## LKWD Local

The bike I am buiding. Getting the frame painted and striped right now. :wow: 
It was hand built by the Puyallup Valley Chapter President


----------



## eric in cali

looks good ,cant wait to see it finished


----------



## ljlow82

will post pics of the san anto chapter bikes soon homies :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Washington State doing it big!!!!!_


----------



## eric in cali

uffin:


----------



## LKWD Local

Here is the paint for my bike :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Mar 23 2010, 09:01 PM~16980635
> *Here is the paint for my bike :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks badd ass homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## snoopy0

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 24 2010, 01:05 PM~16987209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos bike is that and where did he get his paint job


----------



## ljlow82

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LKWD Local

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Mar 24 2010, 05:06 PM~16989628
> *whos bike is that and where did he get his paint job
> *


That is Pat Jr of Puyallup Valley chapter..
They have their own mural person for their bikes.


----------



## eric in cali

lkwd local
id out a silver base under the blue , it will bring out the metalic


----------



## LKWD Local

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Mar 25 2010, 12:57 PM~16998563
> *lkwd local
> id out a silver base under the blue , it will bring out the metalic
> *


Goofy from Puyallup Valley chapter is painting it for me.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

:wave:


----------



## ljlow82

sup eric post pics of the new thang u got lol :biggrin: sm glad your happy bro


----------



## eric in cali

ill post satardaday nite after the show ,,,, cant wait to post it ,,, big thanks to all of you


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Bad ass Lowrider Bike from the SA TX Chapter!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

i tied with a 67 corvette for 3rd place and lost in a coin toce


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Apr 3 2010, 10:56 PM~17089548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tied with a 67 corvette for 3rd place and lost in a coin toce
> *


_You got it!!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

LOT OF TALK AT THE SHOW ABOUT THE PLAQUE, AND SOME TALK ABOUT THE BIKETHE PIC WOULD LOOK GOOD WITH A 3 FT AWARD IN IT BUT HOPPIN NEXT TIME


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Apr 4 2010, 09:19 AM~17092110
> *LOT OF TALK AT THE SHOW ABOUT THE PLAQUE, AND SOME TALK ABOUT THE BIKETHE PIC WOULD LOOK GOOD WITH A 3 FT AWARD IN IT BUT HOPPIN NEXT TIME
> *


you have a car your hoppin?


----------



## eric in cali

my car is on hold right now im tryin to get a pic up ,, why ,,,, itss not a hopper , i changed my mind


----------



## Westcoastdon530

O what type of ride do you got. and how come you dont get on team cali topic no more. where you at the show and shine at lowes. did you see my regal drive by? I just drove by to check it out


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 4 2010, 07:50 PM~17096081
> *O what type of ride do you got. and how come you dont get on team cali topic no more. where you at the show and shine at lowes. did you see my regal drive by? I just drove by to check it out
> *


man f**k ur regal 


wait till next year i'm gonna hop all over ur GREEN REGAL EL PATRON
with mine EL PATRON DEL PATRON :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ljlow82

cograts on the win eric y did they judge u with the cars  :dunno:


----------



## eric in cali

i got an 86 cutlass,, ive been bissy doing other things and hitting this sight
boy vic thats sounds od for you to say that ,, never seen that side of you (even if your joking )
ljlow82,,,,,,,,,,,
it was a show n shine , its all good on the judging


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 4 2010, 08:53 PM~17097452
> *man f**k ur regal
> wait till next year i'm gonna hop all over ur GREEN REGAL EL PATRON
> with mine EL PATRON DEL PATRON  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ur just jelouse because i be pushing cars and ur still on the sidewalk on your bike LOL J/K na but you need to get a elco and fix it up. Lola, senya, and jasmin looked cute at the easter egg hunt


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Apr 4 2010, 09:22 PM~17097672
> *i got an 86 cutlass,, ive been  bissy doing other things and hitting this sight
> boy vic thats sounds od for you to say that ,, never seen that side of you (even if your joking )
> ljlow82,,,,,,,,,,,
> it was a show n shine , its all good on the judging
> *


dont worry about it hes my uncle in law and i think its the roid rage kicking in thats why he sounds so angry.DONT GET ME ANGRY...YOU WONT LIKE IT WHEN IM ANGRY!!!!!! hno: :sprint:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 5 2010, 01:34 AM~17098354
> *dont worry about it hes my uncle in law and i think its the roid rage kicking in thats why he sounds so angry.DONT GET ME ANGRY...YOU WONT LIKE IT WHEN IM ANGRY!!!!!! hno: :sprint:
> *


ya i'll show you some roids kicking in....LOL :wow: 
don't worry i'll be getting my car next year tax time :biggrin: 
then we'll show them whats up ....
i'll never quit working on the sidewalk we have more fun than the cars do


----------



## eric in cali

lol you guys rock


----------



## snoopy0

check out the project im working on im going to get it painted and put badd ass graphics on it :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

snoopy o

put the spring behind the crown it will rack it out more (not it might not be a rider after that0 the spring is something i do and i got 2 bikes that cant be ridden


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## snoopy0

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 5 2010, 08:20 PM~17106636
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

]And here goes "The Lowrider Magazine Phx Az Car Show" 2010 video!!!!
Check out Frank kicking ass!!!!!![/size][/font][/i]
hey chris u think u can get half that high  LOL

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_
[/quote]


----------



## vicmarcos

what r u doing chris?


----------



## vicmarcos

i see you in here


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> ]And here goes "The Lowrider Magazine Phx Az Car Show" 2010 video!!!!
> Check out Frank kicking ass!!!!!![/size][/font][/i]
> hey chris u think u can get half that high  LOL
> 
> _CLUBS UNITED!!!_


[/quote]

not as high as the yellow car but if i change my coils i can hang in there with them


----------



## vicmarcos

damm i gotta see your car hop then ...can't wait :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali




----------



## eric in cali




----------



## eric in cali

heck out my page 


WWW.ERICANDTIERA.WEBS.COM


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:


----------



## LKWD Local

Ready for paint  :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Apr 9 2010, 11:12 PM~17150147
> * Ready for paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## eric in cali

i got board and found the extra materal from the seat of the skull bike 2 hrs later i made this 

the seat was a ready done ,

[img]http://i639.photobucket.com/albums/uu119/ericharding_2009/DSCF0053.jpg

heres the bike , now i need to do the spair tire cover (not sure if i want to by hand )

:roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## ljlow82

whats up homies


----------



## eric in cali

it was a cold day today , i dint go to the show n shine eather so i was board again ,, heres the spair tire cover for the skull bike..............


----------



## vicmarcos

hey eric heres my new 16 iner


----------



## eric in cali

kool, what do you think of my covers i hand stiched?


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Apr 10 2010, 08:54 PM~17155747
> *kool, what do you think of my covers i hand stiched?
> *


there cool looking


----------



## eric in cali

im looking for sewing machine for the next set


----------



## vicmarcos

check craigslist


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 13 2009, 01:32 AM~15338489
> *now thats sittin on chrome*


----------



## eric in cali

kool bike hommie ...............
im already on it vic


----------



## ljlow82

bikes looking good homies


----------



## vicmarcos

hey eric heres the little display i put together for now........what do you think????


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## eric in cali

mke me something for lemon twist, ,i kinda want th bike lifted off the ground with a nice bottom half
i cant figure how i want it ,but on paper i can


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Apr 12 2010, 10:11 AM~17168118
> *mke me something for lemon twist, ,i kinda want th bike lifted off the ground with a nice bottom half
> i cant figure how i want it ,but on paper i can
> *


talk to me more about it 


you buy the stuff you want i'll do it


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 10 2010, 08:19 PM~17155478
> *hey eric heres my new 16 iner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Eric why hav'nt you gotten this lil homie in the club?
He got skills!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>"CUT CREATOR"! </span></span>Our best yet!!!!</span></span>

Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## ljlow82

yup :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

ive always been told by others there not into clubs , but well ask him on here ,,,,,,,,, WELL VIC AS YOU SEE THE LOWRIDER STYLE LOVES YOUR WORK (POST ALL YOUR BIKESFOR THEM ) WOULD YOU BE INTERESTEDIN JOINING US ?you and i could rep, big between you and me with the bikes...................


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Apr 13 2010, 01:05 PM~17179942
> *ive always been told by others there not into clubs , but well ask him on here ,,,,,,,,, WELL VIC AS YOU SEE THE LOWRIDER STYLE LOVES YOUR WORK (POST ALL YOUR BIKESFOR THEM ) WOULD YOU BE INTERESTEDIN JOINING US ?you and i could rep, big between you and me with the bikes...................
> *


here is EL ULTIMO EMPERADOR


----------



## vicmarcos

here is his daily rider


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Apr 13 2010, 01:05 PM~17179942
> *ive always been told by others there not into clubs , but well ask him on here ,,,,,,,,, WELL VIC AS YOU SEE THE LOWRIDER STYLE LOVES YOUR WORK (POST ALL YOUR BIKESFOR THEM ) WOULD YOU BE INTERESTEDIN JOINING US ?you and i could rep, big between you and me with the bikes...................
> *


everyone loves that work its clean as hell


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 13 2010, 01:30 PM~17180198
> *everyone loves that work its clean as hell
> *


thanks chris

so let me know when your ready for ur bike to get painted when you get it back and we can have carl hook it up!!!!!


----------



## snoopy0

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 13 2010, 01:22 PM~17180120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is his daily rider
> *


THAT IS ONE BADD ASS BIKE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

thanks alot


----------



## eric in cali

so what do you think vic ,wanna hook up with lowrider style ?


----------



## ljlow82

them some nice bikes homies yall looking to join hit up eric :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

no we'er good but thanks for asking


----------



## eric in cali

kool just had to ask


----------



## JuicyJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Apr 13 2010, 09:42 PM~17185919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kool just had to ask
> *


i think we have a club in mind been thinking about joining them for bout a year now just want to make sure its the right club for us its not something we just wanta jump into......kinda like a marrage LOL

but again thanks for asking it does mean a lot.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


like your new display


----------



## eric in cali

its kool vic your always welcome in with us, my display is 99 cent store ,,,,,lol


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Apr 13 2010, 10:30 PM~17186475
> *its kool vic your always welcome in with us, my display is 99 cent store ,,,,,lol
> *


cool


----------



## eric in cali

NO RAIN,HAIL,WINDS LOWRIDER STYLE WILL REP IN ANY WEATHER ,,,, THE PICS SHOWS 
SHOW N SHINE AT DUTCH BROS 2010


VIC HOOK CHRIS UP THE PIC WITH HIS CAR


----------



## ljlow82

congrats on the win eric


----------



## eric in cali

THANKS HOMMIE


----------



## Westcoastdon530

here you go Ey I won for my regal too


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali+Apr 14 2010, 07:47 PM~17195759-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO RAIN,HAIL,WINDS  LOWRIDER STYLE WILL REP IN ANY WEATHER ,,,, THE PICS SHOWS
> SHOW N SHINE AT DUTCH BROS 2010
> congrats eric
> VIC HOOK CHRIS UP THE PIC WITH HIS CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Westcoastdon530_@Apr 14 2010, 08:30 PM~17196485
> *here you go Ey I won for my regal too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pics or it didn't happen :0


----------



## eric in cali

CHRIS ILL BACK YOU , YOU GOT YOURS FIRST THEN ME


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Apr 14 2010, 09:07 PM~17197167
> *CHRIS ILL BACK YOU , YOU GOT YOURS FIRST THEN ME
> *


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 14 2010, 09:09 PM~17197202
> *pics or it didn't happen
> *


how about you come over and see the trophy


----------



## eric in cali

get him chris


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 14 2010, 09:42 PM~17197677
> *how about you come over and see the trophy
> *


*pics or it didn't happen*


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW LOWRIDER STYLE :wave: LOOKING GOOD.LARY BUST OUT THOSE PICS FROM SAN ANTO BIKE CHAPTER FOO


----------



## ljlow82

i will grass hopper they will come soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Apr 15 2010, 01:18 PM~17202885
> *i will grass hopper they will come soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eric in cali

thanks for he wards hot shot


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Apr 15 2010, 05:14 PM~17205191
> *thanks for he wards hot shot
> *


NO PROMBLEM LARY IS MY BEST FRIEND IN REAL LIFE :biggrin: AND I GOT TO SHOW SOME LOVE TO HIS FAMILY


----------



## eric in cali

kool larry is a great guy i hope to meet him in person


----------



## Westcoastdon530

here you go vic just to show you it did happen


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 15 2010, 08:30 PM~17207288
> *here you go vic just to show you it did happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I KNEW I WOULD GET A PIC



CONGRATS HOMIE!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ljlow82

congrats bro on the win


----------



## eric in cali

hey chris can i get my award back ....lol


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Apr 15 2010, 09:04 PM~17207714
> *hey chris can i get my award back ....lol
> *


lol what ever


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Apr 15 2010, 08:57 PM~17207624
> *congrats bro on the win
> *


thanks homie


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Apr 15 2010, 09:04 PM~17207714
> *hey chris can i get my award back ....lol
> *


i knew it had to be a lie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 










na congrats chris


and i can't wait to see your bike :x: :x: :x: :x: keeping them crossed


----------



## snoopy0

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

just messing with you vic he got one


----------



## snoopy0

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

whats up homies how is everyone


----------



## eric in cali

cali is chilin ,whats up with you


----------



## ljlow82

chillin going to take pics of the bike members tomarro hope its a good day been fucken rain in a lot here in texas so will see


----------



## snoopy0

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82




----------



## eric in cali

hey larry , im looking at the bikes on lay it low ,,,,id reverce the springs on 1. chrome bike w/ green seat 2. the red bike3. chrome w/blue seat (put the spring in front of the crown


----------



## ljlow82

uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: will let the boys know homie


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LOOKING GOOD S.A CHAPTER KEEP IT UP GUYS :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## LKWD Local

Bought this for $60 :biggrin: 
I want to do something custom with that frame


----------



## ljlow82

thanks bro little by little


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Apr 19 2010, 10:13 PM~17243967
> *thanks bro little by little
> *


HEY LARY COME DOWN TO LAREDO MAY 2,2010 FOR A CAR SHOW.BRING YOUR BOYS OVER.JUST 2 1/2 HOURS AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

lkwd local 
what do you want to do with the frame... ifyou look back in the pics (mine) those are all the same bike
i like to reverce the spring for a more racked out look......... let me know what you want to do ... maybe i could do it for you


----------



## LKWD Local

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Apr 20 2010, 09:28 AM~17247014
> *lkwd local
> what do you want to do with the frame... ifyou look back in the pics (mine) those are all the same bike
> i like to reverce the spring for a more racked out look......... let me know what you want to do ... maybe i could do it for you
> *


 Im probably just going to fill some wholes and pic a theme or something. I want to try and find a trike kit fr the back.. </span>
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/1l_da38061898be422aa409f5aa3f8275a0.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
Like this :biggrin: 
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/20_BANANA_LOVE_SEAT_TRIKE.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'color:red\'>And im still waiting on this to be painted


----------



## ljlow82

will hit u up hector dont know bro we got a show down here that date thank u for the invite bro uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

the custom frame .....in to a trike


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

hey eric you going tomarrow to set up??


----------



## snoopy0

:biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

7 am


----------



## Westcoastdon530

damn!!!!! 7 am imma go friday


----------



## eric in cali

lots to do


----------



## snoopy0

:biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Apr 20 2010, 09:28 AM~17247014
> *lkwd local
> what do you want to do with the frame... ifyou look back in the pics (mine) those are all the same bike
> i like to reverce the spring for a more racked out look......... let me know what you want to do ... maybe i could do it for you
> *


nice bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: the boys are going to have a car wash to help them get plaques on sunday hope it turns out well


----------



## ljlow82

the car wash is on for the boys on sunday from 12 till 4


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Please copy & paste this everywhere: Myspace , Facebook, Twitter, Etc..... :happysad:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 23 2010, 06:57 PM~17284505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please copy & paste this everywhere: Myspace , Facebook, Twitter, Etc..... :happysad:
> *


wish i could be there 
its for a good cause hope the turn out is a great one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vicmarcos

hey eric did you catch the channel 7 news today??
MARCOS trike was on there for the hot o rama ad...
he was so very happy ...we didn't even know til jason called us after seeing it   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

:nicoderm:


----------



## Guest

Here is my daughters new trike "Black Beauty"


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Apr 24 2010, 05:16 PM~17290592
> *Here is my daughters new trike "Black Beauty"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam that bike looks nice


----------



## Guest

Tomorrow our bike club is having its 1st fundraiser car wash to raise their funds for plaques. Pix will be posted tomorrow,and special thanks to our 1st customer Beastmaster Donating $100 to help out..


----------



## ljlow82

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Apr 24 2010, 07:16 PM~17290592
> *Here is my daughters new trike "Black Beauty"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: awesome bike!...so clean!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Apr 25 2010, 08:33 AM~17294088
> *:cheesy:  awesome bike!...so clean!
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## eric in cali

beast you the man ,,,,, larry did the guys get there goil for there plaqes? i hope so


----------



## Guest

Our bikes posted up at the wash.


----------



## ljlow82

i went good bro the kids work ther asses off today in the heat


----------



## vicmarcos

I LIKE HEARING THINGS LIKE THIS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## eric in cali

thats the way we roll


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Serena SA TX Chapter


----------



## ljlow82

thanks homies :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

sup down in S.A?


----------



## ljlow82

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

eric post up the pics of your daughter with her model car and her throphy..


----------



## LKWD Local

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 15 2010, 08:30 PM~17207288
> *Badass ride!! *


----------



## vicmarcos

heres marcos getting his throphy


----------



## SNAPPER818

dat bike is nice....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Attentions all Chapter!!!!!
We got alot new updates on our website! So please everyday check in as many times as possible. The more hits we get the better!
As for here...
Please post as many pic's as possible and keep this THREAD on page one!!!!!!  

Your Founder......
A Rato......


----------



## eric in cali




----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :rimshot: :ninja:


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Apr 27 2010, 09:04 PM~17324987
> *Badass ride!!
> *



thanks homie


----------



## eric in cali




----------



## eric in cali




----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Apr 29 2010, 09:44 PM~17347708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












hey eric this is my new 2 projects 

20" bike "Lil Patron

10" radio Flyer " Baby Patron "


----------



## eric in cali

kool


----------



## vicmarcos

eric u going to red bluff tomarrow with the bikes? its free to get in..we're going..set up is by 10am


----------



## eric in cali

nope... wife had surgery on wednes day ,,,, im going to be able to yet


----------



## ljlow82

hope she is ok bro


----------



## eric in cali

shes doing good ,, she torn a tendent and a cartlage in her wraist


----------



## Guest

GO SPURS GO !








GO SPURS GO !








GO SPURS GO !








GO SPURS GO !








GO SPURS GO !








GO SPURS GO !








GO SPURS GO !








GO SPURS GO !


----------



## eric in cali

i cant cheer for the spurs im celtics lolololololol i know they suck lately


----------



## Westcoastdon530

~~~lakers baby!!!!!!~~~


----------



## ljlow82

lol


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@May 3 2010, 07:35 PM~17377764
> *~~~lakers baby!!!!!!~~~
> *


Hahahahahahahahah
GO SPURS GO !








GO SPURS GO !








GO SPURS GO !








GO SPURS GO !








GO SPURS GO !








GO SPURS GO !








GO SPURS GO !








GO SPURS GO !


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@May 4 2010, 07:58 PM~17392301
> *Hahahahahahahahah
> GO SPURS GO !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO SPURS GO !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO SPURS GO !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO SPURS GO !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO SPURS GO !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO SPURS GO !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO SPURS GO !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO SPURS GO !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this is whats going to happen if the spurs play the lakers in the playoffs. he going to cry


----------



## eric in cali

chris you going to corning this weekend ?im taking a bike for display (theres no class for bikes ) the show aasked me to bring my military bike ,,,,,,, it kool ill take it 
nothing elase to do


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@May 5 2010, 04:12 PM~17402024
> *chris you going to corning this weekend ?im taking a bike for display (theres no class for bikes ) the show aasked me to bring my military bike ,,,,,,, it kool ill take it
> nothing elase to do
> *



im so broke homeless people laugh at me. no money to enter so i cant go


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@May 5 2010, 03:35 PM~17401726
> *this is whats going to happen if the spurs play the lakers in the playoffs. he going to cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol lol :drama: :drama:


----------



## ljlow82

whats up homie


----------



## eric in cali

you can go hang out and or get a ride from vic,,,, im taking my military bike ,, even though theres a wards for bikes


----------



## ljlow82

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

hey fellas. thought id post this in here for a homie of mine.

whats up ? our cinco de mayo shows nearing the corner. and we welcome and invite you to join in on the festivitys this weekend. hope to see some of you out here. cars,trucks and bikes welcome *the BBQ will be from 11am to 4pm or till we leave.*


----------



## ljlow82




----------



## eric in cali

i dont know whats hotter the girl or the cars


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@May 8 2010, 10:26 PM~17431851
> *i dont know whats hotter the girl or the cars
> *


lol :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## eric in cali

i was saying what should i look at the hot looking girl or the cars in the back ground


----------



## ljlow82

the chiic bro lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

i like both


----------



## ljlow82

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: wer is every one


----------



## eric in cali

dam lenon twist got done to day and cant wait to seeit ROUND 330


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@May 11 2010, 01:10 PM~17455610
> *dam lenon twist got done to day and cant wait to seeit ROUND 330
> *


so hows it look and are you happy with it?


----------



## eric in cali

looks kool,,,,,


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@May 12 2010, 10:58 AM~17465755
> *looks kool,,,,,
> *


wheres the pics?


----------



## eric in cali

wife says no ,,its here bike now ,, :twak: she say if i post it this will be me lol shows what she knows there nothing there


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@May 12 2010, 02:16 PM~17467456
> *wife says no ,,its here bike now ,, :twak:  she say if i post it this will be me  lol shows what she knows there nothing there
> *


it's just pinnstriping? is it a sercet? :dunno: 

oh well no biggie i'll see it at the show..


----------



## ljlow82

hno: hno:


----------



## eric in cali

its not my vic .............
was up ljlow ,,,,,,,,


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ljlow82

uffin:


----------



## ljlow82

pic from the lrm show on march 7th of this year i like this little trike


----------



## Juggalovin

Any riders close to Kentucky? I want to start a chapter but for now I'm riding solow. Hit me up. :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by Juggalovin_@May 14 2010, 08:13 AM~17488347
> *Any riders close to Kentucky? I want to start a chapter but for now I'm riding solow. Hit me up.  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


Welcome to the club!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

i take it we have a new member ? if so welcome


----------



## LKWD Local

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalovin

My bikes, not finished.


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@May 14 2010, 06:40 PM~17493820
> *TTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


say rob this frame came out clean homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by Juggalovin_@May 14 2010, 06:46 PM~17493859
> *My bikes, not finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


welcome to the club homie from san anto tx chapter :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalovin

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@May 14 2010, 09:58 PM~17493923
> *welcome to the club homie from san anto tx chapter :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks I'm hoping to start a chapter here in Kentucky.


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by Juggalovin_@May 14 2010, 07:07 PM~17493995
> *Thanks I'm hoping to start a chapter here in Kentucky.
> *


bike and cars or just bikes that is great homie


----------



## eric in cali

cali saying welcome to juggalovin


----------



## LKWD Local

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@May 14 2010, 06:56 PM~17493918
> *say rob this frame came out clean homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

looks better on here then on my cell :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: cant wait to see it all done


----------



## Juggalovin

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@May 14 2010, 10:14 PM~17494042
> *bike and cars or just bikes that is great homie
> *


Bikes for now.


----------



## ljlow82

sounds good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ljlow82




----------



## ljlow82




----------



## eric in cali

hey guys ,ive started the california cahapter on here on lay it low ,im hopping california lowriders will want to hook up 


dam whos the hottie


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@May 19 2010, 05:27 PM~17543957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are our bike members bikes at ther first funraiser car wash


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@May 19 2010, 09:17 PM~17546788
> *these are our bike members bikes at ther first funraiser car wash
> *


WAT IT DEW LARY HOW YOU BEEN BROTHER?MUCH PROPS TO THE HOMIE LARY THIS GUY IS THE MEN :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

TTMFT


----------



## Guest

Sum of the San Anto bike members


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 20 2010, 01:12 PM~17552662
> *WAT IT DEW LARY HOW YOU BEEN BROTHER?MUCH PROPS TO THE HOMIE LARY THIS GUY IS THE MEN  :thumbsup:
> *


shit way wer did u learn to spell lol just playin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

My daughters 08' schwin Trike "Black Beauty"


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@May 20 2010, 02:12 PM~17553106
> *shit way wer did u learn to spell lol just playin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL I WAS IN A RUSH FUCKER.IM AT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

lil beast is on the table again ,,,it nice here in cali ,,,,hope it stays this way


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 20 2010, 02:44 PM~17553442
> *LOL I WAS IN A RUSH FUCKER.IM AT WORK :biggrin:
> *


its all good homie lol :biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82




----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82

:ugh: :guns:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Another Lowrider Style Gem!!!!!!!!


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82




----------



## noe_from_texas

:0


----------



## ljlow82

uffin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## ljlow82




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Another Lowrider Style Gem!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

hey eric you go down to socios sunday?


----------



## eric in cali

bright and early ,,,,,counting the days ,,,,,,,im meeting some one my parnts rased when i was a kid ,,,,ive not seen sence i was 6


----------



## Guest

TTMFT


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalovin

Anyone got a 16inch continental wheel they can throw at me? I have a show June 5th and still not continental wheel.  and I'm broke or else I'd just buy one. But any help would be gladly appreciated. :biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

will check to see if our members have one homie


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## eric in cali

hey juggalovin
you can make one ,it shouldnt be that hard get and old tent , cut down to size and drill wholes for the bolts,the find a flat bar for the back then get a couple small flat bars ,then bend to fit the tire 
then try yo get it chromed or pain it the color of the bike 

HOPE IT WORKS FOR YOU


----------



## Guest

Checkin in


----------



## Juggalovin

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@May 25 2010, 10:21 PM~17603481
> *will check to see if our members have one homie
> *


Thanks alot. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalovin

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@May 25 2010, 11:46 PM~17604741
> *hey juggalovin
> you can make one ,it  shouldnt be that hard get and old tent , cut down to size and drill wholes for the bolts,the find a flat bar for the back then get a couple small flat bars ,then bend to fit the tire
> then try yo get it chromed or pain it the color of the bike
> 
> HOPE IT WORKS FOR YOU
> *


    More info please.


----------



## ljlow82

:twak: uffin:


----------



## eric in cali

juggaluvin
like i said just use a old tent poles,then cut them to look like a kits, it will be one of 2 ever made,,,,later on ill have one done on my 12''when i start it


----------



## ljlow82

ttt


----------



## Juggalovin

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@May 26 2010, 08:54 PM~17614307
> *juggaluvin
> like i said just use a old tent  poles,then cut them to look like a kits, it will be one of 2 ever made,,,,later on ill have one done on my 12''when i start it
> *


I have the continental kit I just can't find the wheel. :wow:


----------



## Guest




----------



## lesstime

here what you do 
get a bolt and nut 
a pc of mdf wood 1 inch cut it in to a circle drill a hole in the middle of it for the bolt then sane the edge til has a round look wrap it in fiber glass and paint custom


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@May 26 2010, 08:01 PM~17615780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

t
t
t


----------



## Juggalovin

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 26 2010, 11:02 PM~17615795
> *here what you do
> get a bolt and nut
> a pc of mdf  wood  1 inch  cut it in to a circle  drill a hole in the middle of it for the bolt  then sane the edge til has a round look  wrap it in fiber glass and paint custom
> *


Hmmmm............ I might do that, :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

you dont have to glass it it just helps the paint stick 
if you dont make sure you do some good primer


----------



## Juggalovin

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 26 2010, 11:19 PM~17616023
> *you dont have to glass it it just helps the paint stick
> if you dont make sure you do some good primer
> *


Alright, thanks.


----------



## lesstime

any time just trying to help out


----------



## eric in cali

i was talking on glassingthe frame not the box


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82

ttt


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## ljlow82

:drama:


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82

good luck eric at the show :wave:


----------



## lesstime

aye did you still need a 16 wheel for a cont kit???


----------



## eric in cali

thanks bro 
idont need a kit right now ,,,thanks any way


----------



## lesstime

no not the kit the wheel


----------



## Guest




----------



## Juggalovin

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 30 2010, 12:24 AM~17644414
> *aye did you still need a 16 wheel for a cont kit???
> *


Ya, I need the wheel, rim and tire.


----------



## lesstime

go to my topic and see if you can use it ???


----------



## Juggalovin

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 30 2010, 10:27 PM~17649252
> *go to my topic and see if you can use it ???
> *


Any 16inch 72spoke or 144spoke wheels?


----------



## lesstime

i dont have any but there are a few 16 inch that have like 36 spokes


----------



## Juggalovin

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 30 2010, 10:39 PM~17649342
> *i dont have any  but there are a few 16 inch that have like 36 spokes
> *


How much including shipping to Louisville, Ky?


----------



## lesstime

????13 bucks???


----------



## ljlow82

take bro homie trying to help u out if i had one i would hook it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

TTMFT


----------



## eric in cali

we lost at the socios car show , its all good ,,,,had more fun to be there


----------



## noe_from_texas

what do you mean you lost?


----------



## ljlow82

that is cool homie ther are many shows homie it not all bout the trophy its about the luv of the sport :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

ilost o nice bikes plus i have chips in the paint,,,,,i had fun over all


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@May 31 2010, 10:28 PM~17660590
> *ilost o nice bikes plus i have chips in the paint,,,,,i had fun over all
> *


did u ask the judges what catagory they put u in ??it should of been full custom


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@May 31 2010, 11:28 PM~17660590
> *ilost o nice bikes plus i have chips in the paint,,,,,i had fun over all
> *


you didn't lose, u just didn't win

having fun is what it's about, the trophies are just extra :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

vic
i asked and they didnt answer me ,,i did find out i had low scores on my paint (dam chips) after this week end im taking it a part and fixing the chips in it 

noe_from_texas
hit the socios bike club sight (check out the show pics )youll see it was a lost ,,,but like you said its all about having fun with the family and friends


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jun 1 2010, 09:55 AM~17663607
> *vic
> i asked and they didnt answer me ,,i did find out i had low scores on my paint  (dam chips) after this week end im taking it a part and fixing the chips in it
> 
> noe_from_texas
> hit the socios bike club sight (check out the show pics )youll see it was a lost ,,,but like you said its all about having fun with the family and friends
> *


yup thats wats its all about


----------



## eric in cali

thats it mike HAVE FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

front is black and purple is rear and its bent but i whould take all the spokes out and glass it


----------



## eric in cali

nice rims ,,post up after your done


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jun 1 2010, 09:55 AM~17663607
> *vic
> i asked and they didnt answer me ,,i did find out i had low scores on my paint  (dam chips) after this week end im taking it a part and fixing the chips in it
> 
> noe_from_texas
> hit the socios bike club sight (check out the show pics )youll see it was a lost ,,,but like you said its all about having fun with the family and friends
> *


ya i'm going to take the trike to get a touch up but not til aug or sep...want it nice for VEGAS....hey i was approched from STREETLOW MAG. they wan to do a photo shoot on the trike i just need to go down to SAN JOSE and without my truck its going to be kinda hard..


----------



## eric in cali

kool,hope it gets done


----------



## ljlow82

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@May 31 2010, 08:15 PM~17657162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we lost at the socios car show , its all good ,,,,had more fun to be there
> *


Say Eric over here in Texas there is a saying "Do It For The Love and Fuck The Trophy". Your bike is clean homie and ur a strong individual so keep going and u will get where u wanna be!


----------



## ljlow82

thats the way to say it homie just keep your head up eric :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

hey guys , thanks for the wards,, im not out forthe awrds it about the love of lowridinf to me ,
the bike got a lot of attention that day ,thats all that matters to me ,hit up socios on the lowrider bikes you can see there was nice bikes ,,,,,,it was worth loosing to 
plus you can see my new display look (still in the works)


thank you brothers


----------



## ljlow82

thats whats up


----------



## eric in cali

another week end another show well see what happens


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jun 4 2010, 01:46 PM~17697035
> *another week end another show well see what happens
> *


where you going ?


----------



## eric in cali

heading to portland


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jun 4 2010, 06:36 PM~17698851
> *heading to portland
> *


good luck eric and have fun.. looks like i'm stuck for a while on shows need a new ride now might get an SUV this time ...


----------



## eric in cali

kool and thanks


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

WELL HAD A BAD DAY IN THE SHOW TO DAY .BIKE WAS PUSHED OVER(NO DAMAGE) FOR GOT A PART 2 DIPLAY MIRRORS GOT BROKE 


I GOT FIRST


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## eric in cali

BIG THANKS TO YOU MITCH :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

What's good family!


----------



## eric in cali

MITCH ISMY PARTS GUY ,,,HE ROCKS 



THANKS SILVERBULLET


----------



## Juggalovin

If any members are rolling through Kentucky at all stop by and say what's up.


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jun 5 2010, 08:01 PM~17705796
> *MITCH ISMY PARTS  GUY ,,,HE ROCKS
> THANKS  SILVERBULLET
> *


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

were the pics eric from the show


----------



## eric in cali

having rpoblums downloading them ill try to get them on to day


----------



## eric in cali

her a pic of all the bikes in the show ,,,,i didnt want to take first ,of this bike (in the back ground) i was hopping he would get first ,,judges didnt think so ,,,,


when i took this pic some ones kid grabbed the plaque and walked a way ( we did get it back)


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

thanks bro


----------



## eric in cali

uffin:


----------



## Juggalovin

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jun 6 2010, 02:17 PM~17708776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her a pic of all the bikes in the  show ,,,,i didnt want to take first ,of this bike (in the back ground)  i was hopping he would get first ,,judges didnt think so ,,,,
> when i took this  pic some ones kid grabbed the plaque and walked a way ( we did get it back)
> *


Your bike is so sick yo!


----------



## eric in cali

thanks bro


----------



## eric in cali

SEAT FOR LEMON TWIST


----------



## eric in cali

HERE ARE SOME SEATS I DID FOR MY BIKES


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

thanks


----------



## Clown Confusion

i did these


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 8 2010, 09:25 AM~17727293
> *i did these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you forgot the red 16" seat.


----------



## eric in cali

looks good,,im learning onmy own id like to learn more style 

mitch call me


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 8 2010, 10:25 AM~17727293
> *i did these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam mike hook it up man what u charge our bike members looking to get some work done :biggrin: hit me up


----------



## ljlow82

:biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## eric in cali

hey guys i went to he devotion car show sunday 13th in sacarmento ,,, these wounderfull aztec dancer sat with my bike for a pic,,, it must of been good luck ,,,i got 2nd place 

its a wounderful show im planning to go back next year


----------



## LKWD Local

TTT :biggrin: 








* Tacoma Chapter V.P's bike!*


----------



## ljlow82

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82

san antonio tx bike chapter :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GREAT JOB SAN ANTONIO TEXAS LOWRIDER STYLE :h5: NICE MEETING YOU GUYS LOVE THE GREAT & POSITIVE ATTITUBE YOU GUYS HAVE. SEE YOU ALL SOON IN THE LDO  


P.S GET READY FOR SOME HECTORS STYLE SMOKE BRISKETS


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 17 2010, 12:19 PM~17816043
> *GREAT JOB SAN ANTONIO TEXAS LOWRIDER STYLE  :h5: NICE MEETING YOU GUYS LOVE THE GREAT & POSITIVE ATTITUBE YOU GUYS HAVE. SEE YOU ALL SOON IN THE LDO
> P.S GET READY FOR SOME HECTORS STYLE SMOKE BRISKETS
> *


u cant cook way lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jun 17 2010, 10:20 PM~17821142
> *u cant cook way lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FUCKER JUST WAIT WHEN THEY TAKE YOU A PLATE AND YOULL DREAM ABOUT ME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ljlow82

save me some lol


----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jun 19 2010, 12:03 PM~17832526
> *save me some lol
> *


WE WILL


----------



## ljlow82

:biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82




----------



## Juggalovin

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

:h5:


----------



## eric in cali




----------



## ljlow82

:biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali




----------



## Juggalovin

TTT


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by Juggalovin_@Jun 24 2010, 01:48 PM~17877375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


looking good homie keep it up 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

bike looks god


----------



## Juggalovin

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jun 24 2010, 08:19 PM~17878830
> *looking good homie keep it up
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man, you too!


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

hey eric theres a litle show out ion anderson today..you should take your bike down..


----------



## eric in cali

i knew nothing of it ,,, why didnt you call me ,,,,were have you been no one has heard from you lately


----------



## ljlow82




----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

just showing some luv from the car club


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jun 26 2010, 03:25 PM~17894103
> *i knew nothing of it ,,, why didnt you call me ,,,,were  have you been no one has heard from you lately
> *


i didn't find out bout it til the day before,,from the guy who painted my bike ....i've been here just waiting to get my parts in before i'm going to anymore show..i want the bike to lokk differant...so now its back to waiting,,, :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## eric in cali

thats not kool
did you hear i got 2nd in devotion show (they took me out of full and put me in semi)(they did this so every one would place ) im puttin lemon twist on the self to get the chips out of it ,so when i go to woodland ill have a clean bike


----------



## ljlow82

TTT


----------



## Guest

SA TX rollin by


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jun 28 2010, 01:23 PM~17907818
> *thats not kool
> did you hear i got 2nd in devotion show (they took me out of full  and put me in semi)(they did this so every one would place ) im puttin lemon twist on the self to get the chips out of it ,so when i go to woodland ill have a clean bike
> *


na i didn't hear that congrats...i didn't go to that show cause last year they were so lost with the judgeing it was all f**ked up so many people with bikes and pedal cars were pissed off we didn't even get judged at all they just went around and picked #s..so devotion show for us will never happen again.. :angry: 

so you going to woodland in sep.?lrm show


----------



## eric in cali

there was only 1 tryke 3-4 16inches 3 26 inches no peddle cars,,,,i wasnt judged tell sizzar whent to judge then he bumped me down


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jun 28 2010, 09:35 PM~17912834
> *there was only 1 tryke 3-4 16inches 3 26 inches no peddle cars,,,,i wasnt judged tell sizzar whent to judge then he bumped me down
> *


ya thats why people with bikes didn't show up,cause win or lose you go to be judged fairly...i know i'm pretty sure no one went that went last year....cause last year there was like 3 or 4 trikes,at lease 10 if not more bikes and bout 5 pedal cars...


----------



## eric in cali

lots of them went to san jose for street low,,,,, i road down to devotion with my friend for the show ,,,met some some kool people from DEVOTION,LO*LYSTICS,, PEOLE NOT IN CLUBS ,it was low 90s there when it was 99 here


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jun 29 2010, 11:13 AM~17916877
> *lots of them went to san jose for street low,,,,, i road down to devotion with my friend for the show ,,,met some some kool people from DEVOTION,LO*LYSTICS,, PEOLE NOT IN CLUBS ,it was low 90s there when it was 99 here
> *


now LO*LYSTICS show was off the hook... really liked that one and will be returning to it this year also...


----------



## ljlow82

whats up homies how is everyone :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

what's up


----------



## eric in cali

im wantting to go to lo*lystics got to see what happends

hy larry
hy big daddy 
dam i love this pic ...........


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 27 2009, 09:29 PM~15203212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HAVE A PIC ALMOST EXACTLY LIKE THAT AND FROM THE DEVOTION CAR SHOW ALSO RIGHT NEXT TO THE FENCE I JUST CAN'T SEEM TO FIND IT RIGHT NOW BUT HERES ANOTHER CLOSE ONE....THIS ONE WAS FROM LO*LYSTICS


----------



## eric in cali

they wanted to take pics with it some reason ,,,,,,,its all good


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jun 26 2010, 09:05 PM~17895827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mike661




----------



## vicmarcos

eric heres dougs bike


----------



## eric in cali

i know dougs bike it kicks but


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## vicmarcos

heres the pics i was looking for from last year


----------



## eric in cali

I THINK I SEEN THEM WHEN YOU POSTED ON TEAM CALI ,,,,,,I LIKE THEM TO


----------



## ljlow82




----------



## eric in cali

LOOKS GOOD TEXAS :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Here's a pix of my daughter Serena's Trike with diff. Shoes


----------



## eric in cali

looks good ,never seen a tryke with mags


----------



## popejoy2010




----------



## eric in cali




----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82




----------



## eric in cali

LARRY 
POST EST BIKE THERE SELF SO I CAN GET A BETTER LOOK AT THEM


----------



## ljlow82

:werd: what bike eric lol i dont know what u r talking about homie 
lol


----------



## eric in cali

THE TEXAS CHAPTER BIKES POST EACH BIKE (1 BY 1)


----------



## ljlow82




----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## armando martinez

mijos low bike on the works lowrider style mesa az chapter :biggrin:


----------



## armando martinez




----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by armando martinez_@Jul 3 2010, 07:33 PM~17955241
> *mijos low bike on the works lowrider style mesa az chapter :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


comin out good homie


----------



## eric in cali

AMANDO
LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82

:biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 5 2010, 11:21 PM~17970260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


eric u going to this homie :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

ID LIKE TO BUT I DONT HAVE THE FUNDS PLUS I DONT THINK I COULD FIND IT AGAIN (I USE TO LIVE THERE YEARS AGO)


----------



## BIGDADDY75

:thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by BIGDADDY75_@Jul 7 2010, 10:07 AM~17982535
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


were the pics :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## eric in cali

what he said x2


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by armando martinez_@Jul 3 2010, 07:33 PM~17955241
> *mijos low bike on the works lowrider style mesa az chapter :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks firme


----------



## BIGDADDY75

DONT RUSH HOMIE,THEY R COMING!


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

here u go homies lowrider style bike club of wilson county 








































:biggrin: :biggrin: hope yall like them


----------



## eric in cali

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

more pics from wilson county, texas b/c.....
















All the members and officers


----------



## eric in cali

i need acouple of those hats


----------



## ljlow82




----------



## BIGDADDY75

Eric, just let us know what size of cap and we will see what we can do for you, homie.


----------



## eric in cali

ill pay for them (just let me know $) S-M


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 30 2010, 11:55 AM~17925872
> *eric heres dougs bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
COOL BIKE !!!


----------



## ljlow82

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

YEAH DOUG HAS A VERY NICE BIKE


----------



## eric in cali

IF I BUY ALL THE PARTS FOR THIS BIKE FROM LOVELY LOWRIDER IT WILL CAST ME $919.60 OUT THE DOOR (NO FRAME OR DISPLAY OR THE PINSTRIPPIN ) WOW :wow: :0  :run:


----------



## ljlow82

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

GOING BACK TO OLD DAYS


----------



## ljlow82

were the pics at homies :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

I SENT IT AND TOLD YOU HOW TO FIND IT ...LOL


----------



## ljlow82

:twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## ljlow82

ttt


----------



## BIGDADDY75

:h5: 
What up Homies?


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

eric i never got that pic lol fool :ninja:


----------



## eric in cali

im sorry, i deleated them


----------



## ljlow82

:twak:


----------



## eric in cali

lol
lol
lol
lol
lol
lol
lol


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

TTT for the fam


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

GOING TO A CAR SHOW TODAY ,,IT WONT BE A HAPPY DAY THERE ,,ONE OF THE LOCAL YOUNG MEN SERVED IN THE MARINES ,,,,HE WAS KILLED IN AFGANISTAN LAST FRIDAY ,,TODAY IS HIS SERVICES ,,,,,IM TAKING MY MILITARY BIKE BIKE TO THE SHOW IN IS HONOR ,,,,,,


----------



## ljlow82

good luck homie


----------



## eric in cali

WELL WE DID IT AGAIN FOR THE TROOPS GE GOT AWARD ""WILD CARD'' IT WAS A GREAT DAY FOR HONORING A FALLEN SOILDER


----------



## ljlow82

post pics fool and congrats on the win homie 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

n e one have an extended crown up fa sale?


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Jul 17 2010, 11:48 PM~18072564
> *n e one have an extended crown up fa sale?
> *


will check with our bike members to see whats we can do for u homie :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

THE TROOPS JULY 17 WINNING FOR ,2010


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

niiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccccceeee!


----------



## eric in cali

THANKS


----------



## Juggalovin

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jul 17 2010, 06:43 PM~18070055
> *WELL WE DID IT AGAIN FOR THE TROOPS GE GOT AWARD ""WILD CARD'' IT WAS A GREAT DAY FOR HONORING A FALLEN SOILDER
> *


Great job man!


----------



## eric in cali

THANKS


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

THANKS LARRY


----------



## Raguness

ttt


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

whats good homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82




----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## eric in cali

WELL THE KID MET A BOY AT THE SHOW SATARDAY ,, HES GOING TO HOT AUGEST NITES THIS YEAR ,,,,,
LOOKS IM GOING TO IT AS WELL , IM TRYING TO TALK HER IN TO TAKING LEMON TWIST ,BUT NOT SURE THE OUT COME OF THAT ...


----------



## ljlow82

uffin:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WHATZ UP,HOMIES? HOPE EVERYONE IS WELL!ERIC-I NEED ACTUAL SIZE,THEY ARE FITTED CAPS. LARRY,WHAT DID U THINK ABOUT THAT BRISKET,SUNDAY? I HAVE TO TAKE MY WIFE BACK TO THE DOC TOMORROW.HOPEFULLY EVERYTHING GOES WELL,SO WE CAN GET BACK INTO THE GAME!


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by BIGDADDY75_@Jul 19 2010, 09:34 PM~18088600
> *WHATZ UP,HOMIES? HOPE EVERYONE IS WELL!ERIC-I NEED ACTUAL SIZE,THEY ARE FITTED CAPS. LARRY,WHAT DID U THINK ABOUT THAT BRISKET,SUNDAY? I HAVE TO TAKE MY WIFE BACK TO THE DOC TOMORROW.HOPEFULLY EVERYTHING GOES WELL,SO WE CAN GET BACK INTO THE GAME!
> *


finger lickin good man :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WHAT U DOING?


----------



## eric in cali

MED, WILL BEFINE ON BOTH


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by BIGDADDY75_@Jul 19 2010, 09:54 PM~18088889
> *WHAT U DOING?
> *


chillin fool :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

:buttkick: JAVI,SIERRA & LANCE ARE WORKING ON THERE BIKES! NOT GETTING ALONG! :twak: LOL!!!!!


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by BIGDADDY75_@Jul 20 2010, 04:48 PM~18095606
> *:buttkick: JAVI,SIERRA & LANCE ARE WORKING ON THERE BIKES! NOT GETTING ALONG! :twak: LOL!!!!!
> *


post some pic lol :drama: :drama: whats new put them in cage :roflmao:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

REPRESENTING LOWRIDER STYLE WITH WINDOW DECAL!


----------



## ljlow82

nice y dont u get plaques :twak: :werd: lol just messing with u


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali




----------



## BIGDADDY75

nice bikes eric :cheesy: and Larry: the plaques are coming soon don't worry.... :tongue:


----------



## eric in cali

HERE ARE SOME OF MY BIKES BIGDADDY 75.....
















































NOT I GOT 2 BIKEES AND A TRICYCLE IN THE WORKS


----------



## ljlow82

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

:banghead: ANOTHER SHOW COMIN UP FAST :banghead: WHAT BIKE (S) DO I TAKE,,I UNDER STAND A SERVICE PERSON IS FLYING IN HOME ,IM GUESSING THE MILITARY BIKE GOES ,,,BIKE 2 ????????????????? SEND ME IDEAS PLEASE


----------



## lesstime

take them all only enter one or two


----------



## eric in cali

i can only put 2 in the car lol


----------



## lesstime

what about two in the car the rest on the car lol???


----------



## eric in cali

they would fall off on the free way


----------



## lesstime

no not if you tie them down i had 8 bikes on top of our trailer when we moved from the bay area to idaho 12 plus hours they never fell off


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WHATZ UP,HOMIES?JUST ROLLING THRU! :roflmao:


----------



## eric in cali

im trying to get my truck on the road,, hi bigdaddy75


----------



## Juggalovin

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jul 22 2010, 05:35 PM~18113931
> *:banghead: ANOTHER SHOW COMIN UP FAST :banghead: WHAT BIKE (S) DO I TAKE,,I UNDER STAND A SERVICE PERSON IS FLYING IN HOME ,IM GUESSING THE MILITARY BIKE GOES ,,,BIKE 2 ????????????????? SEND ME IDEAS PLEASE
> *


Lemon Twist. You can never go wrong with it. :biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

:wave: :wave: were the pics lol :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## eric in cali

Juggalovin, i was thinking the same thing ,,,larry the show is here yet


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WHATZ UP,ERIC,LARRY&MINGO! NOT MUCH HERE,JUST CHILLIN WITH THE KIDS PLAYING MORTAL KOMBAT ARMAGEDDON AND GETTING MY BUT KICKED.I AGREE LEMON TWIST IS A SWEET RIDE! LATER FOOLS! :drama:


----------



## eric in cali

your not sapostolet them beat you ,,this lemon twist is got me pizzeld ,why is it gettin the attention help me figure it out


----------



## ljlow82

:biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

heading south for a car show with the bike(s) soing in memmery of my dads death (6 yrs a go rip dad)


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jul 25 2010, 03:45 PM~18137578
> *heading south for  a car show with the bike(s) soing in memmery of my dads death (6 yrs a go rip dad)
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## eric in cali

thanks larry it helps


----------



## ljlow82

any time homie


----------



## ljlow82




----------



## BIGDADDY75

CAROL PARDO- PRESIDENT WILSON COUNTY CHAPTER-
































































A FEW PICS FROM WILSON COUNTY TEXAS CHAPTER!


----------



## BIGDADDY75

:biggrin:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :worship: :werd:


----------



## eric in cali

bike club looks good and congrads on the wins :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali




----------



## BIGDADDY75

ERIC,WHATZ UP HOMIE? I WILL BE GOING TO GET THE CAPS THIS WEEKEND.MY DAUGHTER IS 7 YEARS OLD AND WEARS A 6 7/8,MY SON AJ IS 11 AND WEARS A 7 1/8 AND I WEAR A 7 1/2. THEY DONT HAVE SMALL,MEDIUM,LARGE.OR ONE SIZE FIT ALL.MEASURE THERE HEADS AND GET ME A SIZE BY SATURDAY.DO TO BAD LUCK,I FEEL AND HAD TO GO TO THE EMERGENCY ROOM YESTERDAY.BADLY BRUISED&STRAINED KNEE AND SHOULDER,BUT IM OK.IWILL MISS THE NEXT 2 CAR SHOWS IN SAN ANTONIO TEXAS! :tears: :burn: :banghead: I WOULD LIKE TO SAY GOOD LUCK TO THE SAN ANTONIO CHAPTER;MINGO,LARRY,TONY&DANNY"BEAST"! TTT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## ljlow82

let me take the boys sundays :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## eric in cali

hey bigdaddy78 hate to here my family being in pain ,,get better soon and get to the shows 
on the hats hit me 7 1/8 on both

take your time ,your health is more in portant


----------



## BIGDADDY75

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jul 29 2010, 05:12 PM~18177198
> *let me take the boys sundays  :thumbsup:  :wow:
> *


javi is on vacation with parents,the only ones avaliable are lance,aj,and sierra! but money is tight cause of hospital bills! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: ERIC,THANKS FOR THE WORDS OF ENCOURAGEMENT! I WILL GET U THOSE CAPS! LATER HOMIES!


----------



## ljlow82

:nicoderm: :drama: :drama:


----------



## eric in cali

no prob bigdaddy 75
well to day started off a bad day cell didnt take pics at the show my bikes was in the fallowing classes 
lowrider bikes -lemon twist 1st place (tshirt for a wawrd)
military class - the military bike 2nd place(i went against military jeeps)

sorry for no pics and the plaque was there
this lady offerd 1500.00 for lemon twist at the show (it came home with me ) she want me to build her kid a bike sooon


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82




----------



## ljlow82

:wave: :wave:


----------



## eric in cali

LARRY MY FRIEND IS BYINGE BIKE I WANT (RATICAL FRAME) WERE BUILDING WITH TWISTED PARTS,,,,,AND WHEN ITS DONE IT WILL BE LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB MEMBER ,,,POST A PIC UP FOR ME (COMPUTER PROBLUMS)


----------



## ljlow82

these are pics of the show i went to on sunday am not buying them fool lol or what u talking bout lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## eric in cali

I WAS HOPING YOU COULD POST A PIC OF THE FRAME IM WORKING ON


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

send it to my email see if i can post it homie


----------



## inked1987

Wut up LOWRIDER STYLE FAMILY IM a new member From Texas!! hit me up if yall wanna know more info about me!!
Heres a Pic of wat im workin on


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by inked1987_@Aug 7 2010, 12:09 AM~18250330
> *Wut up LOWRIDER STYLE  FAMILY IM a new member  From Texas!! hit me up if yall wanna know more info about me!!
> Heres a Pic of wat im workin on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


welcome homie the tx chapter is have some nice bikes


----------



## eric in cali

welcome to lowrider style hommie 
heres some of my bikes,but note im working on 3 more,,,,

you got a name for your bike ? if not id call it twisted silver coin


----------



## inked1987

Wut up eric


----------



## eric in cali

not much hommie ,,hows things with you ? are you planning to build more bikes ?


----------



## inked1987

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Aug 9 2010, 03:29 PM~18266595
> *not much hommie ,,hows things with you ?  are you planning to build more bikes ?
> *


hey yea i do plan on buildin more bikes


----------



## eric in cali

cant wait to see your next bike


----------



## inked1987

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Aug 9 2010, 10:02 PM~18270520
> *cant wait to see your next bike
> *


hey i wanted to ask u i u dont know anyone gettin rid of square twisted parts or bird cage


----------



## eric in cali

i buy from www.lovelylowrider.com and a friend of mine finds deals ,,,,also check www.craigslist.com in your area and you parts in the lay it low bikes as well


----------



## Juggalovin

TTT homies, Kentucky chapter meeting up today for a little bit. :biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

inked1987
ive got other bike shops web pages if you want them hit me back


----------



## eric in cali

inked1987
if you got a myspace got to mine,,,i got some parts in a album ''stuff for sale ''........

www.myspace.com/dat620 hit me up with a request ill put you with the rest of the members thats on there 


oh theres pics of everyhing ive done and things in working on ,,check it out


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WILSON COUNTY TEXAS CHAPTER CHECKING IN!


----------



## eric in cali

looking good


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

wut up fam just stoppin in ta checcin in


----------



## inked1987

Nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

welcome to my projects,,heres some work on my to do list ........


----------



## ljlow82

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Aug 11 2010, 03:17 PM~18286419
> *welcome to my projects,,heres some work on my to do list ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like them wheels on the girls bike :happysad: hummm


----------



## eric in cali

got them for 10.00


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Aug 11 2010, 11:13 PM~18290339
> *got them for 10.00
> *


 :wow:


----------



## eric in cali

they sell them at walmat om the mongoose


----------



## thomas67442

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Aug 12 2010, 11:24 PM~18299235
> *they sell them at walmat om the mongoose
> *


 :0 did you say walmat has those rim on a bike :0


----------



## lesstime

yeah but the bike is like 120 or something close rather wait and find them at a yard sale or on craigslist with flats lol and get them cheap then have a china bmx sitting here that i paid tomuch for lol


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## eric in cali

yep walmart 
ive got kids bringing me them from there bikes when im looking for parts ,,,they name there price and i hook them up


----------



## lesstime

let me know if you come across something in the ten buck range


----------



## eric in cali

i got frames,and a seat 
www.myspace.com/dat620
albume STUFF FOR SALE


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

in the house


----------



## eric in cali




----------



## inked1987

Wat up I got a new pair of flat twisted pedals up for sale and a pint of house of kolor tri color candi magenta both for sale or trade im look for bird cage pedals pm me if ur intrested


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali




----------



## Juggalovin

Ky Chapter checking in.


----------



## eric in cali




----------



## ljlow82

:biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

:wave:


----------



## inked1987

Wat up everyone I got a airtank tube fittings n cylinder all up for grabs if ur intrested pm ur email will send u pics and im willin to trade it for square twisted or birdcage stuff


----------



## inked1987

can sum tell me who dose pin striping cause im lookin to get sum work done on my fenders


----------



## ljlow82

:biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

here in redding california has a penstripper (50 pus years ) he did my bike , im thinking of hettin gold leaf done on my rims 

not sure ifhe does stuff through the mail ,,,,,,call him and ask
howard zeller
530.846.7064

tell him eric with lemon twist gave you the number if he ask


----------



## eric in cali

art lok sent me a package ,i opened it up and there was a note ''merry xmas early brother '' it was a secound club plaque .....


i told him i was takingto bike to the la lystics /lowrider magazine show next month ,,,,no both bikes will shine brighter 


THANK YOU ART LOK

ERIC AND TIERA


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WHATZ UP,HOMIES? HOPE ALL DOING WELL.JUST CHECKING IN.


----------



## eric in cali

:happysad:


----------



## inked1987

anyone got a face book?


----------



## ljlow82

not me homie i got myspace


----------



## inked1987

wats ur my space so i cann add ya


----------



## eric in cali

GOT BOTH BUT IM ON MYSPACE MORE ,,ITS LISTED WITH MY BIKE HOMMIE


----------



## Guest

TTMFT


----------



## eric in cali




----------



## Guest

News update our Homie Tony jus placed 1st place El Camino Semi-custom, and Best of Show!


----------



## Guest




----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Aug 23 2010, 03:12 PM~18385726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc




----------



## inked1987

bad ass bro congrats!!!


----------



## ljlow82

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bouncer77

Whats up this is Delgado's Bike Shop.Im just letting everyone know about our cheap prices for lowrider bike parts and lowrider bikes.We got whatever you need,just hit us up at 626-652-2179.Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Aug 20 2010, 01:29 PM~18363374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up guys


----------



## eric in cali

northern cali just getting ready for lolystics next month ...we might not place but were going for fun


----------



## lesstime

always go for the fun


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by bouncer77_@Aug 26 2010, 07:25 PM~18415898
> *Whats up this is Delgado's Bike Shop.Im just letting everyone know about our cheap prices for lowrider bike parts and lowrider bikes.We got whatever you need,just hit us up at 626-652-2179.Thanks :biggrin:
> *


sounds good homie thanks :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 07:45 PM~18416103
> *whats up guys
> *


chillin homie staying low and slow


----------



## eric in cali

im going for fun ,and every lowrider magazine will bethere and if ICE CUBE is still turing with lowrider magazine im there ,naked girls on stage 


oh yeah im there 
ill try and get pics to


----------



## inked1987

Wat up lowrider style fam how's everyone doin


----------



## eric in cali

chillen like a villen


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Aug 28 2010, 01:20 AM~18425828
> *chillen like a villen
> *


did you get my pm?


----------



## inked1987

How's everything goin lowrider style fam well today I got sum bad news at 6:45 am that my grandma passed away its been an on goin battle with cancer n yea well its kinda hard to explain n stuff but yall be safe this weekend and I probly won't be on here for a while but if u wanna get in touch with me pm me ur number


----------



## eric in cali

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: sorry for your lost hommie ,cali send thoughts and preyers to you and your family :tears: i know how you feel i feel the same everytime i think of my dad passing 6yrs a go 

soory hommie be strong for your family


----------



## eric in cali

PUNCHIN BABIES

Posts: 7,738
Joined: Feb 2005
From: HOUSTON, TX.
Car Club: BAD INFLUENCES




QUOTE(eric in cali @ Aug 28 2010, 01:20 AM) 
chillen like a villen


did you get my pm?


----------



## eric in cali

boy i messed that up 
i forget to check my pm when i get on here sorry ,ill check it today


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by inked1987_@Aug 28 2010, 10:22 AM~18427475
> *How's everything goin lowrider style fam  well today I got sum bad news  at 6:45 am that my grandma passed away  its been an on  goin battle with cancer  n yea  well  its kinda hard  to explain n stuff but yall be safe this weekend  and I probly won't be on here for a while  but if u wanna get in touch with me pm me ur number
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: sorry to here that homie our prayers go out to u and family homie


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

sup wit it! ky stoppin thru


----------



## inked1987

thanks for the prayers u guys!!!


----------



## Guest

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

we family hommie , your lost is our lost


----------



## ljlow82




----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Look who is sittin pretty now!








:thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali




----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WHATZ UP,MY BRO.? JUST CHECKING IN. I HAVE BEEN TAKING ALOT OF MEDS,JUST FOUND OUT I AM DIABETIC!THAT SUX NUTS!!! MORE DOC APPT. THIS WEEK! ANYWAYS,ITS NOT GONG TO STOP ME AND MY BOYS FROM REPPIN LOWRIDER STYLE IN AUSTIN TEXAS. 9/19/10. :nono: :nono: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

dont let it get you down and take the meds and see the docs and youll be fine ,,,,,the boys want you there no matter what


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

ky prayers for the sic and departed.  gotta take care of ourselves out here in thi shady world


----------



## eric in cali

ah men


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

:wow: wow lerry you almost cought my post ......lol


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Sep 8 2010, 11:24 AM~18515526
> *:wow:  wow lerry you almost cought my post ......lol
> *


not even close bro :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

you will


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Sorry about your lost Ink...


----------



## Guest

One more month till San Antonio TX chapter completes 1 year anniversary! Here is our current Line Up!

President, of San Antonio Chapter Domingo and my 02 Linc T/C









V.P, Larry and his 96 Linc T/C









The Beastmaster, Danny 64 Impala SS and 1948 Chevy Fleetline "1Low48"

















Tony and Elia Rios,1980 Chevy El Camino "Mi Dios"









Moe and Stephanie's Olds Cutlass









My Daughter's trike "Black Beauty"


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Sep 9 2010, 10:41 PM~18531062
> *One more month till San Antonio TX chapter completes 1 year anniversary! Here is our current Line Up!
> 
> President, of San Antonio Chapter Domingo and my 02 Linc T/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V.P, Larry and his  96 Linc T/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Beastmaster, Danny 64 Impala SS and 1948 Chevy Fleetline "1Low48"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony and Elia Rios,1980 Chevy El Camino "Mi Dios"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moe and Stephanie's Olds Cutlass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Daughter's trike "Black Beauty"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you know !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric in cali




----------



## thomas67442

:wow: nice 48 don't see them that clean here in michigan :wow:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

AUSTIN BOUND THIS WEEKEND!!SCREW TWO THOUSAND AND TEN TRUCK,CAR&BIKE SHOW!!  :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

:wow: :wow: :yes: :yes: Awesome show in Austin, Tx Lowrider Style Bike Club Wilson County, TX bought home 3 plaques (2nd and 2-3rd place). Congrats to the Boys and our princess for all their hard work. Keep it up..more shows to come. Will post pictures real soon.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## eric in cali

congrads to the winners


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

THANKS HOMIES! WE HAVE ANOTHER SHOW THIS SUNDAY IN SAN ANTONIO TX. I HOPE IT DOESNT RAIN!!


----------



## inked1987

Wats up lowrider style!!


----------



## eric in cali

imrepairing a crashed up lowrider for the show on sunday ...it looks likeit might happen (no not mine )


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

RAIN IN THE FORCAST FOR TOMORROW! DONT WANT TO TAKE A CHANCE ON BIKES AND DISPLAYS GETTING ALL WET! SO WE ALL DECIDED TO SIT THIS WHEN OUT,AMONG OTHER REASONS.ONE OF ARE BIKES GOT HIT BY A IGNORATE PERSON HOPPING HIS VEHICLE AND HIT ONE OF ARE BIKES SET ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD.JUST GLAD IT WASNT ONE OF ARE BOYS.THE GUY AGREED TO PAY FOR DAMAGES,BUT STILL WAITING!!I PLAYED IT COOL,BUT I WAS FLAMING INSIDE! WE HAVE TO REMEMBER THE KIDS ARE ALWAYS WATCHING! AND WE ARE THE ONES TO SET EXAMPLES! THANK U,GOD FOR WATCHING OVER US!!!


----------



## eric in cali

lets prey the bike gets fixed ,dude sould of ask to move the bikes (would he of hopped is a 3yr was were the bike was?) im very glad our kids or any kids wasnt by the car 
post pix of the bike ..if i got a part ill send it


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

http://s972.photobucket.com/albums/ae203/A...nt=DSCF8217.jpg
http://s972.photobucket.com/albums/ae203/A...nt=DSCF8218.jpg
front rim,forks,fenders,mirrors,paint,sissy bar,seat,& grips!!were all damaged 9/19/10 after the austin show.


----------



## eric in cali

fender saports,,,,was they twisted?,,,,i got a seat pan you could cover it


----------



## inked1987

yo wats up hows everyone one doin well droped my cell in water so if u need to get at me shoot me a message but oct.10 in uvalde tx i will be showin the bike again its been a good while since ive showed so hope all goes well just kinda bumed cause dont got a shirt or sumthing to show im reppin the club but i hope everyone has a safe week end !!!


----------



## eric in cali

ink.
youll have the plaque soon hommie just gather all that we talked about ,,think posative at the show ,,,

we might be taking about the frame like my skull bike


----------



## inked1987

well eric ive gone trew all my stuff and all i got to offer is the tank the airbrush with hoses square twisted peddals n that frame i was talkin to u about but talk so hit me up n let me know


----------



## eric in cali

WASNT YOU GOING TO BUY THE PARTS THAT ARE MISSING ? IM INTERESTED IN THE FAME AND PEDDLES ,BUT THAT WASNT WHAT WE AGREED ON


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

JUST BOUGHT A AIR CLYINDER 3"STROKE,AND IMA NEED AN EXTENDED CROWN.DOES N E ONE HAVE N E THEY WANNA COME OFF OF?


----------



## eric in cali

elca on ten switch

go to this web sight 

www.lovelylowrider.com there the ones i go through alot but i got a friend to bye from to .but the web is a good place


----------



## BIGDADDY75

> _Originally posted by inked1987_@Oct 1 2010, 11:35 AM~18711191
> *yo wats up hows everyone one  doin  well droped my cell in water so if u need to get at me shoot me a message  but  oct.10 in uvalde tx i will be showin the bike again  its been a good while since ive showed  so hope all goes  well just kinda bumed  cause dont got a shirt  or sumthing to show im reppin  the club  but  i hope everyone has a safe week end !!!
> *


AH,WHATS UP HOMIE? WHATS GOING ON IN UVALDE,TX. WE ARE ABOUT 2HRS AWAY!!LET ME KNOW SOMETHING,MIGHT BE ABLE TO DROP IN!!
http://s972.photobucket.com/albums/ae203/A...nt=DSCF8122.jpg :h5: :h5:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Oct 5 2010, 09:45 PM~18747273
> *elca on ten switch
> 
> go to this web sight
> 
> www.lovelylowrider.com      there the ones i go through alot but i got a friend to bye from to .but the web is a good place
> *


KOO


----------



## eric in cali

:angry:  :tears: : :banghead:
hey every one im writing to give bad news
ive got alot going on in my life right now to were ihave no choice to leave the family ,,im not sure when ill be back ,,,,,

i cant go into details but ill check the post ups when i can

take care and well get back soon :wave:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

can we help in sum way?


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WE HIT THE CAR SHOW IN UVALDE AND BROUGHT BACK 4 AWARDS,INCLUDING BEST IN SHOW AND BEST DISPLAY!!KIDS DID A GREAT JOB! BAD ASS CAR SHOW,WE HAD A BLAST AND MADE MANY NEW FRIENDS!


----------



## BIGDADDY75

UVALDE CAR SHOW








































































































































































































:h5: :boink: :nicoderm: :buttkick: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WHAT UP,VATOS LOCOS? JUST FINISHED GETTING THE KIDS BIKE READY FOR THE SHOW [email protected] SHOULD HAVE 4 ENTRIES.KIDS ARE EXCITED TO SHOW.
:biggrin:  :cheesy:  :happysad:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WHATS UP,HOMIES? HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM PROPHECY CAR SHOW IN SOMERSET TEXAS!


----------



## BIGDADDY75

:cheesy: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :wave: :worship: :rofl:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by BIGDADDY75_@Oct 26 2010, 01:53 AM~18910115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:    :wave:  :worship:  :rofl:
> *



TTT GREAT JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

THANKS HECTOR! DID U SEE THE PIC WITH LARRY GETTING A CERTIFICATE? ITS FOR EATING THE MOST CHILES!!! HE ATE A HABANERO,THEN 3 JALPENOS.MOST OF THEM QUIT AFTER THE HABANERO! POOR LARRY MOUTH WAS BURNING! AND HE DOESNT EAT SPICE STUFF.NOT EVEN HOT SAUCE ON TACOS!!!WE WERE PROUD OF HIM,BUT IM SURE HIS ASS WAS PISSED OFF!!! I OFFERED HIM A BAG OF ICE FOR HIS ASS!!LOL... :run: :sprint: :loco: :nosad: :no: hno:  :tongue: :nono: :worship: :burn: :tears: :uh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy

cant go wrong with green and gold nice bike


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by BIGDADDY75_@Oct 26 2010, 06:33 PM~18916313
> *THANKS HECTOR! DID U SEE THE PIC WITH LARRY GETTING A CERTIFICATE? ITS FOR EATING THE MOST CHILES!!! HE ATE A HABANERO,THEN 3 JALPENOS.MOST OF THEM QUIT AFTER THE HABANERO! POOR LARRY MOUTH WAS BURNING! AND HE DOESNT EAT SPICE STUFF.NOT EVEN HOT SAUCE ON TACOS!!!WE WERE PROUD OF HIM,BUT IM SURE HIS ASS WAS PISSED OFF!!! I OFFERED HIM A BAG OF ICE FOR HIS ASS!!LOL... :run:  :sprint:  :loco:  :nosad:  :no:  hno:    :tongue:  :nono:  :worship:  :burn:  :tears:  :uh:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MEN WISH I WAS THERE TO LOCK ALL THE RESTROOM DOORS NO WONDER HE NEVER CALLED BACK FUCKER SOUNDED LIKE HE WAS STUCK :roflmao:


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Oct 27 2010, 08:11 PM~18926762
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



YOU GOT SAFE :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by BIGDADDY75_@Oct 26 2010, 06:33 PM~18916313
> *THANKS HECTOR! DID U SEE THE PIC WITH LARRY GETTING A CERTIFICATE? ITS FOR EATING THE MOST CHILES!!! HE ATE A HABANERO,THEN 3 JALPENOS.MOST OF THEM QUIT AFTER THE HABANERO! POOR LARRY MOUTH WAS BURNING! AND HE DOESNT EAT SPICE STUFF.NOT EVEN HOT SAUCE ON TACOS!!!WE WERE PROUD OF HIM,BUT IM SURE HIS ASS WAS PISSED OFF!!! I OFFERED HIM A BAG OF ICE FOR HIS ASS!!LOL... :run:  :sprint:  :loco:  :nosad:  :no:  hno:    :tongue:  :nono:  :worship:  :burn:  :tears:  :uh:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



YEPPERS!!!!!!













ST5AFFORD AZ BIKE!!!!


----------



## BIGDADDY75

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 26 2010, 07:36 PM~18916347
> *cant go wrong with green and gold nice bike
> *


THANKS BRO!!! WE STILL HAVE MORE UPGRADES TO DO.  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderMan1995

WAD UP PEOPLE....MY NAME IS BRANDON...AND I AM OFFICIALLY IN THE CLUB...I RUN THE LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB HERE IN FORT WAYNE, INDIANA....JUST WANNA STOP BY...ND LET U GUYS KNOE


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by LowriderMan1995_@Nov 2 2010, 04:01 PM~18969450
> *WAD UP PEOPLE....MY NAME IS BRANDON...AND I AM OFFICIALLY IN THE CLUB...I RUN THE LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB HERE IN FORT WAYNE, INDIANA....JUST WANNA STOP BY...ND LET U GUYS KNOE
> *


welcome homie how bout u post it on your avatar that way everyones


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WHATZ UP,HOMIES? HOPE ALL IS WELL!! WE GOT INVITED TO THE TEJANO SUPER SHOW BY PROPHECY FOUNDER JOE,WHICH MEANT ALOT TO US!! BUT WE HAVE A CHOICE TEJANO SUPER SHOW IN ODESSA OR WEGO CHAMPIONSHIPS IN HOUSTON.WE CAN ONLY MAKE IT TO ONE,NOT ENOUGH FUNDS TO MAKE IT TO BOTH.THAT SUX!!!!! :banghead: :rant: :dunno: :angry:  :burn:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by BIGDADDY75_@Nov 3 2010, 01:22 AM~18973183
> *WHATZ UP,HOMIES? HOPE ALL IS WELL!! WE GOT INVITED TO THE TEJANO SUPER SHOW BY PROPHECY FOUNDER JOE,WHICH MEANT ALOT TO US!! BUT WE HAVE A CHOICE TEJANO SUPER SHOW IN ODESSA OR WEGO CHAMPIONSHIPS IN HOUSTON.WE CAN ONLY MAKE IT TO ONE,NOT ENOUGH FUNDS TO MAKE IT TO BOTH.THAT SUX!!!!! :banghead:  :rant:  :dunno:  :angry:    :burn:
> *


Its All Good Homie You guys are more than welcomed to go with us next year to Odessa it will be a 2 day show. 40 Years Strong and still riding...




Ok Heres the Plan if you guys are down let me know lets make it happen for the kids.



we are wanting to know if you guys are down for a night show/toy drive .in Dec you can decorate your Entry in a festive way or just bring it out as is.i would like some feedback.im inviting everybody to come out .we will have 1st & 2nd over all for the entries.


----------



## BIGDADDY75

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 3 2010, 11:37 AM~18975435
> *Its All Good Homie You guys are more than welcomed to go with us next year to Odessa it will be a 2 day show. 40 Years Strong and still riding...
> Ok Heres the Plan if you guys are down let me know lets make it happen for the kids.
> we are wanting to know if you guys are down for a night show/toy drive .in Dec you can decorate your Entry in a festive way or just bring it out as is.i would like some feedback.im inviting everybody to come out .we will have 1st & 2nd over all  for the entries.
> *


THANKS BRO!! ITS A DEAL!!NEXT YEAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

> _Originally posted by LowriderMan1995_@Nov 2 2010, 04:01 PM~18969450
> *WAD UP PEOPLE....MY NAME IS BRANDON...AND I AM OFFICIALLY IN THE CLUB...I RUN THE LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB HERE IN FORT WAYNE, INDIANA....JUST WANNA STOP BY...ND LET U GUYS KNOE
> *



congrats on your newest chapter guys i personallly no the guy that started the indiana chapter hes a good guy and his pops has a bad ass regal so ttt for u guys and congrats again


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## BIGDADDY75

> _Originally posted by LowriderMan1995_@Nov 2 2010, 05:01 PM~18969450
> *WAD UP PEOPLE....MY NAME IS BRANDON...AND I AM OFFICIALLY IN THE CLUB...I RUN THE LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB HERE IN FORT WAYNE, INDIANA....JUST WANNA STOP BY...ND LET U GUYS KNOE
> *


WHATS UP,BRO?WELCOME TO THE CLUB!! IF U NEED ANYTHING PM ME. LET THE TRADITION CONTINUE!! AND LET EVERYONE KNOW WHO U RIDE WITH!!
  :biggrin: :biggrin:   :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGDADDY75




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by BIGDADDY75_@Oct 26 2010, 01:53 AM~18910115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:    :wave:  :worship:  :rofl:
> *


Nice Bikes Homies!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

THANKS HOMIE!!! HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE LOWRIDER STYLE FAMILY!!!!!


----------



## PINK76

GOOD LUCK TO TONI RIOS, ALEX, MY KIDS OF LOWRIDER STYLE B/C WILSON COUNTY AND ALL OTHER LOWRIDERS AT THE HOUSTON SHOW NEXT WEEKEND. :h5: :angel: WATCH OVER EVERYONE AS THEY TRAVEL TO THE SHOW...


----------



## BIGDADDY75

*WHATS UP,HOMIES? HOPE EVERYONE SURVIVED TURKEY DAY! WORKING ON BIKES FOR THE BIG SHOW!!*


----------



## Born 2 Die

ORALE HOMIE NICE TO SEE MY OLD BIKE IN GOOD HANDS LOOKING GOOD....


----------



## BIGDADDY75

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 28 2010, 12:22 AM~19180076
> *ORALE HOMIE NICE TO SEE MY OLD BIKE IN GOOD HANDS LOOKING GOOD....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATZ UP,BRO.? MY SON LOVES IT.WE HAVE DONE SOME UPGRADES. WAIT TELL I POST PICS FROM THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND!! WE HAVE THE WEGO [email protected] STADIUM HOUSTON TEXAS!!! DEC.5TH.I WILL POST PICS MONDAY!!! THANKS FOR STOPPING BY!! I ALSO HAVE A TOPIC ON CAR CLUB-LOWRIDER STYLE TEXAS CHAPTER!!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

get on fb


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WHATZ UP,FAMILIA? MY SON HAD TO STAY AFTERSCHOOL FOR UIL ACTIVITES,SOCIAL STUDY COMPITION!!! SO I GET TO POLISH HIS BIKE.WE LEAVE TOMORROW AFTERNOON.TONY RIOS FROM S.A. CHAPTER WILL BE GOING WITH US!!! UNITY, LOWRIDER STYLE!!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by BIGDADDY75_@Dec 2 2010, 12:07 AM~19216784
> *WHATZ UP,BRO.? MY SON LOVES IT.WE HAVE DONE SOME UPGRADES. WAIT TELL I POST PICS FROM THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND!! WE HAVE THE WEGO [email protected] STADIUM HOUSTON TEXAS!!! DEC.5TH.I WILL POST PICS MONDAY!!! THANKS FOR STOPPING BY!! I ALSO HAVE A TOPIC ON CAR CLUB-LOWRIDER STYLE TEXAS CHAPTER!!
> *


MAN THAT WAS MY FIRST LOV BUT I RAN INTO SOME MONEY PROBLEMS AND HAD TO LET HER GO THAT BABY RIGHT THERE IS DONE RIGTH I HAD HER OUT IN THE YARD FOR A MONTH RAIN AND SHINE AND NOTHING HAPPEN THE ONLY THING IS THAT TO RIDE IT U HAVE TO CUT A LIL OF THE BACK CUZ THE WALL IS TO TICK ORIGINA LY IT WAS FOR A 3 WHEELER BUT WE HAD A CHANGE OF MIND I HAVE THE SKETCH OF THE GRINCH THAT I WAS GONNA DO ON IT THAT I DID IT MY SELF.......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## casketmaker

TTT


----------



## casketmaker

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Club Unity!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

wher is oklahoma at


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## LowriderMan1995

HEYY WADDUP MEMBERS...MY BAD ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I STOPPED BY...MY LAYITLOW ACCOUNT HAS BEEN ACTING UP...HMM GOT PICS OF MY BIKE COMING PRETTY SOON...GOTTA WAIT TILL THE WEATHER CLEARS UP....WELL JUST STOPPING BY...PEACE


----------



## LowriderMan1995




----------



## chin0

wat up homies modesto ca chapter cheking in


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>TA TA DAVE _










When i decided to bring the club back in 2006 he was one of the first members we recruited. He always wore his shirt with pride! And was one of the first members to buy a plaque and embroidered shirts. His car was in the shop at Sinful Customs in Casa Grande when he died yesterday. The homies at Sinful Customs vow to finish it and it will be at our show Feb 13th. We will be having a moment of silence at the show in his honor. We're having a car wash this Saturday for him and his familia with Sinful Ways CC, Unique Image CC and a few of the Casa Grande Majestic's. You are all invited to help out if you wish.
As for his furnual. His son Lil David said he wanted a Lowrider Caravan for it and anyone who want to caravan up there with us is welcome. More details later. Our prayers go out to him and his Familia......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by LowriderMan1995_@Jan 29 2011, 01:24 PM~19730804
> *HEYY WADDUP MEMBERS...MY BAD ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I STOPPED BY...MY LAYITLOW ACCOUNT HAS BEEN ACTING UP...HMM GOT PICS OF MY BIKE COMING PRETTY SOON...GOTTA WAIT TILL THE WEATHER CLEARS UP....WELL JUST STOPPING BY...PEACE
> *


WELCOME BACK HOMIE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

LETS SHOW THEM HOW AZ DOES IT!!!!![/i]


----------



## chin0

Wat up homies modesto chapter checking in :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WHATS UP,MODESTO? WILSON COUNTY TEXAS CHECKIN!!


----------



## chin0

Todo good looking good homie nice bikes   


> _Originally posted by BIGDADDY75_@Feb 3 2011, 11:00 PM~19783846
> *WHATS UP,MODESTO?  WILSON COUNTY TEXAS CHECKIN!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chin0

> _Originally posted by BIGDADDY75_@Feb 3 2011, 11:00 PM~19783846
> *WHATS UP,MODESTO?  WILSON COUNTY TEXAS CHECKIN!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat up homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

FOUND THIS ON FACEBOOK !


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## LowriderMan1995




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_GM LOWRIDER STYLE FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 












NEW PHX AZ MEMBER!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

New Phx Az Member- Ben!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

MESA AZ CHAPTER!










LIL HECTOR


----------



## nlsuelo13

Kansas Passing Thru :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Guest

pixs of all 3 plaques and banner

price is firm @ $200.00 plus shipping (which u also pay)












































please pm for info


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Mar 2 2011, 09:59 PM~20002949
> *pixs of all 3 plaques and banner
> 
> price is firm @ $200.00 plus shipping (which u also pay)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please pm for info
> *


THOSE WERE DA FIRST PLAQUES DONE BY JAGSTERS. THEY DIDN'T USE ORIGINAL ARTWORK. THEIR ALITTLE OFF. BUT IF U HOMIES WANT THEM...GO FOR IT.


HERE'S THE PERFECT NEW ONES ...


----------



## CADDY92480




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## nlsuelo13




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

An Oaky Edition!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Our "Lowrider Bike Member of the Year"!!!!!!!!</span>_ :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Ok I (RICKY) got the car wash spot.
Car wash saturday the 12th
Sainz mexican restraunt 
6740 west mcdowell rd.
From 8 to when ever. 

We also got a donation account at wellsfargo.
Acount number 3446348884
Account is Under Brianna Tercero Thats The MoM

We love and miss you baby Robert.

I also wanted to thank every1 for the love and support my lil sis and the family really needs it.

We appreciate all the help. Hope to see everyone saturday. 

If you have any questions call or txt 6023322977_

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## nlsuelo13

Kansas stopping by to show respect :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

THE FOUNDER AND A FEW OF THE MESA AZ MEMBERS SPORTING THE NEW ENGRAVED PLAQUE ......


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

any pix from the indiana chapter and other chapters how many yall got now days nice club


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by HEAVY-CHEVY_@Mar 15 2011, 04:05 PM~20098909
> *any pix from the indiana chapter and other chapters how many yall got now days nice club
> *


THANKS HOMIE!
LETS SEE....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_REST IN PEACE TA TA DAVE!!!!!!!! :tears: 








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

OAKY CHAPTER!!!!


----------



## modelcarbuilder

[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## cruisethewhip

I have this forsale let me know, thank you


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ninolouie

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 5 2011, 03:35 PM~20266614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## LowriderMan1995

WATS UP HOMIEZ FORT WAYNE INDIANA CHAPTER CHECKIN IN...SORRY ITS BEEN A WHILE...THERE SOME STUFF THATS BEEN GOING ON..


----------



## ninolouie

Grandson Kody's Gearbox pedal car and son Ray's Bike. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ninolouie

Gerardo Garcias Bike


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by LowriderMan1995_@Apr 16 2011, 09:12 AM~20351935
> *WATS UP HOMIEZ FORT WAYNE INDIANA CHAPTER CHECKIN IN...SORRY ITS BEEN A WHILE...THERE SOME STUFF THATS BEEN GOING ON..
> *


WAT UP HOMIE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## nlsuelo13




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by ninolouie_@Apr 17 2011, 05:32 PM~20360002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandson Kody's Gearbox pedal car and son Ray's Bike.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE PICS!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## nlsuelo13

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## BIGDADDY75

TTT!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## xxxxerb hancocc




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## nlsuelo13

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ninolouie

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 30 2011, 11:32 AM~20454239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ninolouie

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 28 2011, 04:53 PM~20442221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ninolouie

Matthew Borges Trike








Gerardo Garcias Trike
Two of the Homies Trikes


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by ninolouie_@May 2 2011, 01:01 AM~20464430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the Homies Trikes
> *


FIRME!
NAMES OF OWNERS?


----------



## ninolouie

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 2 2011, 02:27 PM~20468325
> *FIRME!
> NAMES OF OWNERS?
> *


Sorry about the names. I added them. More pics to come soon.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by ninolouie_@May 3 2011, 02:09 AM~20473402
> *Sorry about the names. I added them. More pics to come soon.
> *


GOT THEM.


----------



## ninolouie

My son Raymond Gonzales' bike. Getting it ready for the Cinco de Mayo Parade :biggrin:


----------



## ninolouie

My Grandson Kody Jose Poeling getting his peddle car ready for the May Car Shows. Lowrider Style It's one big family. :biggrin:


----------



## nlsuelo13




----------



## ninolouie

LowriderStyle Representing at the Cinco de Mayo parade in Safford AZ








Dignity Representing


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by ninolouie_@May 4 2011, 11:13 PM~20488067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son Raymond Gonzales' bike. Getting it ready for the Cinco de Mayo Parade :biggrin:
> *


GREAT JOB POSTING!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by ninolouie_@May 4 2011, 11:17 PM~20488078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Grandson Kody Jose Poeling getting his peddle car ready for the May Car Shows. Lowrider Style It's one big family. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cruisethewhip

> _Originally posted by cruisethewhip_@Apr 1 2011, 09:09 AM~20234978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this forsale let me know, thank you
> *


still forsale. make offers. it has to go


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by ninolouie_@May 9 2011, 01:13 PM~20515182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LowriderStyle Representing at the Cinco de Mayo parade in Safford AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dignity Representing
> *


LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 30 2011, 11:32 AM~20454239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice bike...
got other pics of it?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 13 2011, 12:59 PM~20546471
> * nice bike...
> got other pics of it?
> *


Coming


----------



## nlsuelo13

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by nlsuelo13_@May 18 2011, 06:32 PM~20581361
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

SOUTH EASTERN AZ CHAPTER!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

YES THATS YOUR FOUNDER IN THE LOWER RIGHT HAND CORNER!!!


----------



## nlsuelo13

KANSAS CHECKING IN


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

New project!!![/FONT]
Alex Prez Phx Az Chp.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## BIGDADDY75

Central Texas Showdown Car Show in Temple Texas
Tony Rios-Lowrider Style C.C. San Antonio-1st place El Camino
A.J. Pardo-Lowrider Style B.C. WilsonCounty-1st place SemiCustom
Sierra Pardo-Lowrider Style B.C. WilsonCounty-1st place Street
Congrats to the Lowrider Style Car & Bike Club!! Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BIGDADDY75 said:


> Central Texas Showdown Car Show in Temple Texas
> Tony Rios-Lowrider Style C.C. San Antonio-1st place El Camino
> A.J. Pardo-Lowrider Style B.C. WilsonCounty-1st place SemiCustom
> Sierra Pardo-Lowrider Style B.C. WilsonCounty-1st place Street
> Congrats to the Lowrider Style Car & Bike Club!! Pics tomorrow.


GREAT JOB!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

the pics .


----------



## BIGDADDY75

THE PICS ARE HERE!!! LOWRIDER STYLE TAKEOVER!!!


----------



## eric in cali

big daddy like the look of dispaly ,,,,,congrads to the 3 winners,,,makes wish i never left


----------



## BIGDADDY75

THANKS ERIC!! AH,WE CONSIDER U AS PART OF ARE CLUB.U HELP US OUT ALOT!! U WELL ALWAYS BE MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER!!!LOL.... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ON MY DAUGHTERS BIKE.SHE IS GOING TO BE AMAZED WHEN UR DONE!!
MORE PICS!!


----------



## eric in cali

bigdaddy ,,that lil girls head is going to spin,,,she might rde it all nite and aleep with the next day ,,,,she will love it ,,,,im glad your my brother form a nother mother ,,,,


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_GM LOWRIDER STYLE FAMILIA!!!!! _


_Here goes your movie of the day........._

_



_
_And here another OG Felony creation....._


----------



## eric in cali

i was at that that car get up,,,that show is bad ass going next year


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

VERY GOOD SHOW TO GO TO. IVE BEEN SUPPORTING THIS SHOW TWO YEARS STRAIGHT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ninolouie

The new project.


----------



## eric in cali

bigdaddy 
heres your hand stiched covers forone of your bikes,,,i dont hold grudges and other bike builder/owners want a seat ,steering wheel or spair tire covered pm me ill hook you up cheep,,,,pm for details


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ninolouie said:


> The new project.


FIRME HOMIE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

eric in cali said:


> bigdaddy
> heres your hand stiched covers forone of your bikes,,,i dont hold grudges and other bike builder/owners want a seat ,steering wheel or spair tire covered pm me ill hook you up cheep,,,,pm for details


THANKS FOR DA HELP HOMIE !


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_GM LOWRIDER STYLE FAMILIA!!!!! _


_Another OG Felony Creations......._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_GM LOWRIDER STYLE FAMLIA!!!!!! _


_We got new updates on our website! See who's new and see what new Lowriders we added!!!!_

_Check out what the lowrider scene is_
_looking like in New Jersey!_

_Plus check out a crazy ass hopping video on our homepage!_

New Jersey link: 
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

Video: 
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## eric in cali

BIG DADDY
THIS BIKE IM DOING FOR YOU IS ALMOST DONE ,,,GET ME MORE BIKES TO WORK ON ,,,I STILL GOT TO CLEAR MY NAME ,,,THAT A FORMER MEMEBER GAVE ME ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## eric in cali

bunp ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _


_We want to thank: Phoenique Classics CC, Sophisticated Few CC, Slow Lane CC, Dukes CC, Majestics CC, Redeemed CC, Knights Image CC, Respectfully Rolling CC, Life CC, New Image CC, Spirit CC, Toda Madre CC, Viejitos CC, Silent Breeze CC, Desert Life CC, Old School CC, Intruders CC, Rollerz Only CC, Phoenix Prime CC, Nokturnal CC and all the solo riderz that came out to support us!!!!!!_
_It was so packed and we where so busy we might have missed somebody. Please forgive us if we did......_
_We want to thank Jose Cortez for being our DJ and doing a excellent job!!!! Plus shout out to IN THE STREETS MAGAZINE for shooting the show!!! And special thanks to the ACA for being there! You know joining the ACA just about guarantees you a show!_
_The Lowrider Bikes came out in force and we expect double that next year! Now we want to bring all this to out the Phoenix Prime event and show the same love to the Homie's out there! So please everybody lets post this event on Myspace, Facebook, Twitter everywhere!!!! Promote! Promote! Promote! Lets make "The Cruising For The Cause" one of the biggest events ever!!!!_:thumbsup:









　
　
_Now here go a few pic's of the show done by the one & only OG FELONY!!!!!_























































_GOODTIMES!!!!_


----------



## ninolouie

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _
> 
> 
> _We want to thank: Phoenique Classics CC, Sophisticated Few CC, Slow Lane CC, Dukes CC, Majestics CC, Redeemed CC, Knights Image CC, Respectfully Rolling CC, Life CC, New Image CC, Spirit CC, Toda Madre CC, Viejitos CC, Silent Breeze CC, Desert Life CC, Old School CC, Intruders CC, Rollerz Only CC, Phoenix Prime CC, Nokturnal CC and all the solo riderz that came out to support us!!!!!!_
> _It was so packed and we where so busy we might have missed somebody. Please forgive us if we did......_
> _We want to thank Jose Cortez for being our DJ and doing a excellent job!!!! Plus shout out to IN THE STREETS MAGAZINE for shooting the show!!! And special thanks to the ACA for being there! You know joining the ACA just about guarantees you a show!_
> _The Lowrider Bikes came out in force and we expect double that next year! Now we want to bring all this to out the Phoenix Prime event and show the same love to the Homie's out there! So please everybody lets post this event on Myspace, Facebook, Twitter everywhere!!!! Promote! Promote! Promote! Lets make "The Cruising For The Cause" one of the biggest events ever!!!!_:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Now here go a few pic's of the show done by the one & only OG FELONY!!!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _GOODTIMES!!!!_


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WILSON COUNTY TEXAS PASSIN THRU!! WHATS UP FAMILIA? ERIC THANKS FOR THE COVERS!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE BIKE WHEN ITS DONE. JOE MEDINA"YOGI"CEO PROPHECY C.C. IS GOING TO HELP ME WITH THE CONVERSION KIT.


----------



## eric in cali

those covers go on the green bike ,,not the one im doing ...lol,,,ill done with this bike very soon and when its in the pinstrippers ill find the fabric (angles),,but the weather got to work with me ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_GM LOWRIDER STYLE FAMILIA!!!! _


_We got new updates on our website Homie's!!!!!_
_Check out some firme pic's from the StreetLow Show!_
_And we're debuting the our version of the "Lowrider Magazine Phx Az Show" starring AZ!!!!:thumbsup:_

StreetLow Pic's: 
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

Video: 
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/












_This show is all the net now!!!!!! _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Chapter: Phx Az _
_Owner: Valentine :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ALEX"S BIKE PHX AZ CHP.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

NEW PHX MEMBERS!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

HECTOR 'S BIKE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_PIC OF THE DAY!!!!!_

_BRANDON OF THE SOUTH EASTERN AZ CHAPTER!!!!_
_REPP'N HARD!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_CONGRATS ON NEW BABY GIRL MARIO!!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_QVO LOWRIDER STYLE FAMILIA!!!! _

_We got new updates on our website homie's! See who's new and what new ride we added!_

_Plus we got the "Unity Picnic 2011" video up now!!! _

_Link for video: 
Lowrider Style Car Club @ lowriderstylecarclub.com - A Bravenet.com Hosted Site














_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

CHECK OUT SOME FIRME RAMFLA HOMIES!!!



CHECK OUT CHUCKY & WHISPER PUTTING IT DOWN FOR LOWRIDER STYLE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_ENRIQUE OF THE YUCATAN MEXICO CHAPTER !!!!!!!!







_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## eric in cali

bump for the texas chapter :thumbsup: hello bigdaddy:wave: you rock brother keep up the great work :worship:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up lowrider style, im tryna introduce this new social website forum only lowrider bikes... Its an up and coming forum.. Its to support Mr. Delgado and his bike shop.. It will be really kool if we alot made accounts just to show that lowrider style support. Thanks

http://www.delgadosbikeshop.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

-GT- RAY said:


> Wats up lowrider style, im tryna introduce this new social website forum only lowrider bikes... Its an up and coming forum.. Its to support Mr. Delgado and his bike shop.. It will be really kool if we alot made accounts just to show that lowrider style support. Thankshttp://www.delgadosbikeshop.com/forum/index.php


Sure.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

NEW EDITION TO OUR TACOMA WASHINGTON. ST CHAPTER!ADAMS LINCOLN!


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WHATS UP LOWRIDER STYLE FAMILIA? WILSON COUNTY TEXAS CHAPTER PASSIN THRU!! HOPE EVRYONE IS DOING WELL. JUST WANTED TO SAY CONGRATS TO MARIO MARQUEZ-TOLLESON,AZ. LOWRIDER STYLE C.C. FOR MAKING IT ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE-ARIZONA TOUR STOP 2011-WITH HIS 1981 CADILLAC DEVILLE. TTT!!! LOWRIDER STYLE!!! WAY TO GO BRO.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_We we're asked to do a TV show for TRUE TV and we need our member in Michigan to contact us! :thumbsup:Movie's TV Shows!!!!!!We're blowing up!!!!!!!:wow:__Kentucky Chapter getting started!!!!!!:thumbsup:







_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_KANSAS CHAPTER GETS THEIR PLAQUES!!!!!:thumbsup:







_


----------



## eric in cali

bumppin bigdaddy to the top


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_LOWRIDER STYLE FAMILIA!__New updates are up on our website Homie's!This week we got the StreetLow Car Show!PLUS SEE WHO'S NEW!Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html__







_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_HERE GOES THE HOMIE!:thumbsup:



NICE 3 WHEEL ESE!LOWRIDER STYLE IN SAN FRAN!!!!!!!:h5:_


----------



## eric in cali

BUMP FOR TEXAS :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

eric in cali said:


> BUMP FOR TEXAS :wave:


 THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_PIC'S OF THE MEETING/FOUNDERS SON VICENTE'S BIRTHDAY PIZZIA PARTY!!!!!










































THANKS FOR EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO CELEBRATE A SPECIAL DAY FOR ME. YOUR ALL TRULY MY FAMILIA!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_We got 3 Magazines to cover this show!!!!! :cheesy:







_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Here goes the Homie Louie VP of the SouthEastern Az Chapter!!!!:thumbsup:



_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_NEW RENO NEVADA LOWRIDER BIKE CHAPTER!!!!!Edgar's Gem!







_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_KENTUCKY CHAPTER DOING IT BIG!!!!! :thumbsup:







_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Randal: Vice Prez of NEW Las Vegas Chapter!!!!







_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

PLAQUE FOR SALE! 140$ CALL GEORGE 619-799-0625


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_NEW MEMBERS AND LOW LOWS UP NOW..._  Here's your link homie's:http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/







_LOWRIDER STYLE TO THE TOP!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## ninolouie

My oldest Grandaughter on the bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_QVO LOWRIDER STYLE FAMILIA!!!!A few of the Mesa Chapter Low Lows at the car wash last weekend....







All lifted......Plus we got some of the baddest pic's of chrome & candy that you got to see NOW up on our website!Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html







United!!!We can make a difference......_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_BIG PROPS TO BRAIN PREZ OF THE KENTUCKY CHAPTER FOR TAKING A 6FT TROPHY OVER THE WEEKEND!!!!!:thumbsup:







_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_The homie's at the car washes last weekend!!!!Glendale Chapter......







Mesa Chapter.....







Great job fellas!!!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Found this on facebook homie's!!!! :thumbsup:







_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_The Homie Armondo Prez of the Mesa Az Chapter sporting his new paint job!!!! :thumbsup:







_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Check this out....We won something? :dunno:







_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

FOR SALE SOON!!!







PLACE YOUR ORDER WITH FOUNDER...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_NEW LOWRIDER BIKE MEMBER! SAFFORD AZ CHAPTER!!!!!! 







_


----------



## ninolouie

A couple of pics of the Pedal Car.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ninolouie said:


> A couple of pics of the Pedal Car.


 FIRME HOMIE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_MIKE PREZ OF THE GLENDALE AZ CHAPTER HOOKING UP HIS TRUNK FOR VEGAS!!!!:thumbsup:







_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

whats up,familia? TEXAS CHAPTER PASSIN THRU!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BIGDADDY75 said:


> whats up,familia? TEXAS CHAPTER PASSIN THRU!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz

Looking good!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITE U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW
$15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARS
ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK
WE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIES
ROLL IN TIME 7AM
SHOW TIME10AM TO 3PM
EVERY BODY IS WELCOME TO STAY AFTER SHOW AND ENJOY THE PARK
(ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK ALL DAY)
INFO.... VAGO (909)272-4574







​


----------



## ninolouie

BIGDADDY75 said:


> whats up,familia? TEXAS CHAPTER PASSIN THRU!!


:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Armondo President of Mesa Az Chapter just got his ticket for Vegas!!!! :thumbsup:







_


----------



## Galaxieriderz




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_ANOTHER NEW CHAPTER!ALBURQUE NEW MEXICO!FELIPE'S HOPPER! :thumbsup:"I've been busy".:naughty: _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_NEW CORPUS CHRISTI TX CHAPTER!!!
PRESIDENT: RUBEN
HIS CADI!!!!!:thumbsup:










__BEEN VERY BUSY.......:cheesy:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_WE GOT 5 CHAPTERS ON THEIR WAY TO VEGAS!!!!!! :h5:

Prayers go out to everyone going out to Vegas....
Please be safe.:happysad:


__Here go the first pic's of AZ going to the show!
Alittle dark but it is a cell phone and it's night still...:tongue:



















Great job Mike & Frank! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_QVO LOWRIDER STYLE FAMILIA!!!!

WE WANT TO CONGRATULATE ALL THE WINNERS AT THE VEGAS SHOW!
PLEASE HAVE A SAFE CRUISE BACK TO YOUR HOMES...:angel:

Another Mesa Az member showing at the show.....
Go Whisper!!!:thumbsup:










United.....
We can make a difference!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_NEW CHAPTER IN INDIANA!!!!!
DUSTIN: PRESIDENT!
HIS RIDE!!!!!!:thumbsup:












_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Member!!!!
Gilbert: Phx Az Chapter!
78 Cadi!!!!
New paint!!!!!:thumbsup:









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_NEW CHAPTER!!!
RIVERSIDE CALIFAS!!!!
PRESIDENT: ALFRED!!!!
HERE'S HIS RIDE HOMIE'S.......:cheesy:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_AND NOW FOR THE PREMIER OF OUR LATEST __lowriderstylecarclub.com__ VIDEO!GREAT NEW INTRO!!!! 



_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Finally get a pic of of the President of the San Fransico Cali Chapter!I'am very proud of him because he's already organizing a "Say No To Drugs" car show up there!!!! :thumbsup:







See people don't realize...We're about the Kids. The more chapter we start the more kids we can help._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

NEW MEMBER! PHX AZ CHAPTER!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

NEW MEMBER! PHX AZ CHAPTER! ANTHONYS CADI!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _BIG PROPS TO BRAIN PREZ OF THE KENTUCKY CHAPTER FOR TAKING A 6FT TROPHY OVER THE WEEKEND!!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


baha could you imagen winning that and your transportation is a little red sports car? :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Phx Az Chapter doing their thing this past weekend....










Great job Lil Alex!!!! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Member!
Eugene!
Glendale Az Chapter! :thumbsup:










_


----------



## armando martinez




----------



## armando martinez

:dunno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Finally got a pic of Smokie's ramfla!!!!
Mesa Az Chapter!!!! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WHATS UP FAMILIA? TEXAS CHAPTER CHECKING IN!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Member!
La Verne Inland Empire Cali Bike Club Chapter! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Member!!!!
Mesa Az Chapter!!!!
Cuete!!!! :thumbsup:










_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Felipe President of the Alburq. NM Chp. showing his stuff! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_NEW FLYER!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

NOW JUST IN!
TONY TAKES FIRST PLACE SEMI CUSTOM EL CAMINO IN ODESSA!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Member! Old School - Phx Az Chapter!:thumbsup:









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## BIGDADDY75

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE LOWRIDER STYLE FAMILIA NATIONWIDE!!


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WE MADE THE TRIP TO ODESSA TEXAS FOR THE TEJANO SUPER SHOW WITH TONY RIOS!
MY LITTLE GIRL TOOK 1ST IN STREET!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


BIGDADDY75 said:


> WE MADE THE TRIP TO ODESSA TEXAS FOR THE TEJANO SUPER SHOW WITH TONY RIOS!
> MY LITTLE GIRL TOOK 1ST IN STREET!!


_BIG CONGRADS!!!!!_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

MORE PICS! FROM TEJANO SUPER SHOW [email protected] TEXAS


----------



## elspock84

BIGDADDY75 said:


> WE MADE THE TRIP TO ODESSA TEXAS FOR THE TEJANO SUPER SHOW WITH TONY RIOS!
> MY LITTLE GIRL TOOK 1ST IN STREET!!


Thanks for letting me be part of da 2 week build :h5: need more frames bro let me know  thanks again and congrats on da 1st place!


----------



## BIGDADDY75

THANKS BRO!! I SURE WILL HIT U UP IF I NEED SOME PAINT DONE. U DID A GREAT JOB!!


----------



## BIGDADDY75

IF ANYBODY NEEDS SOME FLAKES ON UR BIKE LOOK UP MY BUDDY "ELSPOCK84" HERE ON LAYITLOW!!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Lowrider Style - Mesa Az Chapter
Doing it big at the United CC Show & Shine! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

THANKS FOR STOPPING BY: MISTIFY!
MORE PICS!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_With our show coming up just a few month away....
We ask everyone to please post up this flyer everywhere...
Facebook, Myspace, Twitter Etc. Please search for vendors and sponser if possible.

Thank You.

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Now for a Homie who's been in this club for awhile...
But have'nt got a good pic of him....
Not to mention he's been working on his car and finally got it finished...
Here goes him and his car! 
Bad Ass!!!!! :thumbsup:

Orencio - Convertable Cadi
Mesa Az Chapter




















Great Job Homie! :worship:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Congrats Randal on recieving your new engraved plaque homie!
Vegas Chapter doing it big!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Pass Saturday Phx Az Chapter made The Pitbull Lowrider Car Show in Phx and VP Enrique placed with his bad ass Pit!
Congrats Homie!!!!!:thumbsup:









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

New Member!
San Gabriel Valley Califas Chapter!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Lowrider Bike !
San Gabriel Valley Chapter! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_One of members from the San Antonio Tx Chapter had a birthday friday!!!!! :cheesy:

Happy Birthday Jamie!!!!:thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Member!
Phx Az member!
Amy! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to the Alice Tx Chapter!!!!!
Fresh primer! Ready for paint! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_And yes i finally got my issue of LowLife Magazine!!!! 
And our 1st "Say no to Drugs Show" is featured in it!!!!










If your car in this magazine please buy one. Their 15$ and it will help Ronnie support his familia and finance the mag.
There's nothing like holding on of these in your very own hands.










Its the weekend....
please be safe homie's. _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider style familia.... __


__Well most the toy drives are all over and i would like to give BIG PROPS to all the clubs & solo riderz who bared the cold wet weather & went deep in their pockets to help out these kids. I know it's hard in these tough times to get even our own kids presents.
So great job AZ!!!! :thumbsup:

MY "Pic of the Day"....












For the record....
I'am so proud of my members! :yes:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member!!!!
San Francisco Cali Chapter!!!!
Raul's Cadi!!!!!!








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

NEW MEMBER!
PHX AZ CHAPTER!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Due to alot of new chapters and gente....
Its time to post this.__









ATTENTION ALL CHAPTERS!!!!!!
　
These are the BI-LAWS of all Chapters:
　
1. No blackwalls.
2. Whitewalls only.
3. If Plaque ready. Plaques must be mounted at all times.
4. Cars and bikes must be clean at all times.
5. Shirts must be worn at all club functions & events.
6. No disrespecting follow Members.
7. No drug dealing.
8. No gang banging.
9. Only Lowriders in caravans.

　
Those are the Chapters Rules.....
　
Now every chapter make their own rules within the Chapter.....
　
Like if they want Dues.
If they want Prospect time limits.
How long it take to be a full member.
Penilty for dirty whitewalls/ being late for meeting etc.
Manitory meetings.
And so forth.....
　
THE FOUNDER DOES NOT RUN THE CHAPTERS.
I JUST SET THE BI-LAWS.
THE OFFICERS RUN THE CHAPTERS.
IF THERES ANY PROBLEMS WITHIN A CHAPTER....
IT FALL BACK ON THE LEADERSHIP WITHIN THE CHAPTER.
　
Overall all Chapters are doing a GREAT job!!!!!
So keep repp'n that Lowrider Style with PRIDE & LOYALITY!!!!!!  
　








　
Al Rato.....
　
　

Oh! And please.....

NO QUITTERS NEED APPLY!!!!! :nono:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Time to start gearing up for this show! Please everyone! Please try to get sponsers & vendors for this show. Ask resturants, store, etc. It's 50$ to sponser or 50$ to be a vendor. They don't have to live in the Phx area. Then contact me. Thanks....:thumbsup:










Cause UNITED!
We can make a difference! :cheesy: _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Got new members and new Low Lows on our website TODAY!!!! :thumbsup:

qvo lowrider style familia.... 

Talk to the homie's and Lowrider Style will be at this one!:thumbsup:











Now for the "Video of the Day"!






Interviews with Techniques CC & United CC!!!!!:cheesy:
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Member!
Kansas City Chapter!!!!
Pedro!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Big Lowrider Style "Member of the Year" Picnic in Mesa Az!!!!

__Jan 15th Sunday 2012!!!!
At "Dobson Park" off the 202 Hwy on Dobson Rd!!!!!
1:00!!!
All Chapters invited!!!!
Get 10$ to your President so we can get the Carna Asada before the picnic.
Pot Luck!!!!
Bring Spanish rice, beans, tortilla, salsa, potatoe salad etc!!!!

__









__Photoshoot also so bring them rides!!!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Kentucky Chapter member!!!! :thumbsup:


















_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Member!
Kentucky Chapter!
Tommy! :thumbsup:



























_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Members of the NEW San Gabriel Valley Lowrider Bike Cali Chapter!
They have'nt got their shirts but their in order!
The big Homie is Tim the President. :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Some of the new SGV Lowrider Style Bike Club!!!!! :thumbsup:










_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Attentions all Chapter!!!!!
We got alot new updates on our website! So please everyday check in as many times as possible. The more hits we get the better!
As for here...
Please post as many pic's as possible and keep this Tread on page one!!!!!!  
　
Your Founder......
Al Rato......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Here goes our "Member of the Year" Armondo President of the Mesa Az Chapter!!! :thumbsup:










_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Here goes our "Chapter of the Year" Go Kansas City Chapter!!! :thumbsup:










_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Here goes our winner of our "Achievement of the Year" award : Randy - President Tacoma Washington State Chapter!!!! :thumbsup:











_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_And for our last award! Its "President of the Year"! Which goes to the homie Tony of the San Antonio Texas Chapter!!!! :thumbsup:










_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Here go a few pic's from the "Member of the Year" picnic! :thumbsup:














































Special thanks to Dj Wabo for stopping by! :worship:

More pic's coming later....._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_LOWRIDER STYLE NATION!!!!
_
_It was a great year homie's! We went from 13 chapters to 32 chapers! But i just deleted some due to not keeping in touch with me. Now its 27! But we're still over a hundred members strong! VEGAS was awsome homie's!!!! 6 chapters made it! 10 cars showed! 4 placed! Not bad for our first time! There's alot more to come! We got a TV show to do! Details coming later!
I'am proud to annouce 4 new chapters! South Carolina, Georgia, Louisville Ky and Mayfield Ky! And our "Say no to Drugs" shows are starting to spread out across the Nation! First chapter stepping up is our San Francisco Chapter! Go Frisco!!!!

Sky's the limit with this club homie's! :thumbsup:

Your Founder - Hector
Al Rato 








_


----------



## INKEDUP

uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Lowrider Bike for the San Antonio Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member!
Mesa Az Chapter! 








_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

LOWRIDER STYLE!! TTT!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_gm familia.... :wave:

__We got new updates on website homie's....

__This week we're featuring the best of all the photos posted on the Og Az Side of the "Spirit CC Picnic / Hop 2012"!
Repp'n AZ to the Fullest!!!!!!
Plus we got new members and new low lows added too! __:thumbsup:

__Link: 
__http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html__

__









__Everyone please be safe out there...... :angel:
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member!
Phx Az Chapter! 








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Phx Az Chapter - Sneek Peek!!!! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Chapter! Georgia!!!!!
And here's one of their Low Lows!!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider style familia.... :wave:

__This ones loading up quick..




"Anyone showing in this please register now." 





















_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Lowrider Style Mini!
Owner: Ruben Prez of the Corpus Christi Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_This belongs to David Prez of Georgia Chapter!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Another Georgia Chapter edition!!!! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_We have a special car wash for the homie Eugene! His 41 year old sister died today.... :tears:

Car wash:
Location: M&Sons
@ 53rd Ave & Glendale
Time: Saturday from 8am to 2pm










Our prayer go out to you & your familia Eugene....:angel:


Please come and help us raise money for them....._


----------



## BIGDADDY75

LOWRIDER STYLE! TTT!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Here goes one for the Prez of our Louisville Kentucky Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## thomy205

Guys I'm going to be off for a little while I'm in the process of moving


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

thomy205 said:


> Guys I'm going to be off for a little while I'm in the process of moving


Koo...


----------



## BIGDADDY75

TTT!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP. JUS PASSIN THREW .LATINS FINEST CC/BC


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BIGDADDY75 said:


> TTT!!


:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> BUMP. JUS PASSIN THREW .LATINS FINEST CC/BC


WAT UP G!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_NEW MEMBERS AND LOW LOWS UP NOW..._  

Here's your link homie's:

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/











_LOWRIDER STYLE TO THE TOP!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Good show, Peep's from as far as GA are talking about rolling out. :thumbsup:








http://postimage.org/


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ATTENTION ALL MEMBERS! PLEASE START POSTING THIS FLYER ALL OVER THE INTERNET! ITS CLOSE TO SHOWTIME! LETS SEE SOME CLUB PRIDE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Good show, Peep's from as far as GA are talking about rolling out. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/


THANKS FOR POSTING HOMIE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider style familia....:wave:

__Hope everyone has a great & safe day today.....

Now here's the NEW offical video of what happened last year at our "Say No To Drugs Show"! :cheesy:

__Starring Majestic's, Spirit, Brown Society, Techniques, Rollez Only, Redeemed, Dukes, Classics, Identity, Unique Image, Pharoahs, Comaradas, Intruders and many more!






__Big Props to all the Clubs that support the cause! :thumbsup:

And please bring the familia out to this Carnival. Lowriders are desprerately needed....:happysad:








_


----------



## thomy205

My new project for Lowrider Style cc Louisville chapter


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_The San Gabriel Valley Califas Chapter putting it down! 









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

thomy205 said:


> My new project for Lowrider Style cc Louisville chapter


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider style familia.... :wave:

__Great turn out yesterday! Special thanks to Rollerz Only,Classics, Spirit, Intruders, Old School, Majestics Glendale, Majestic Avondale, Redemed, Brown Society,Unique Style, On The Scene, Guilty, Life, Rouge, Aztecs, Good Life, Identity, Respectfully Rolln, Pheonique Classics, Swift, La Gente, etc etc! I know i left someone out. Please let me know. Plus all the solo riderz! Thank you! Big Props to all these clubs to come and show support on such a touches subject! We love you AZ!!!!!:thumbsup:

Here go just a few pic's.... 



















By the way. That's 3 different model.:worship:



















Our crew!




























This it for now...
But there where so photographer out there taking pics with 1500$ cameras that the best is yet to come.
_e


----------



## mr.widow-maker

let sgv pres tim of the bikes kow wats goin on


----------



## BIGDADDY75

TTT!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_gm lowrider style familia..... :wave:

__Here goes alittle something from "Arizona Auto Scene" :biggrin:


The parking lot of the Bryman School in North Phoenix was full of Lowriders Sunday afternoon during the 2nd Annual Lowrider Style’s “Say NO to Drugs” car show. The show brought in some beautifully painted and detailed rides from many different car clubs.
Club members and car owners sat in the shade while show goers admired the end results of thier hard work and labor. Arizona Auto Scene has been to our share of Lowrider shows, but the detailed airbrushing that went into a couple of these cars was some of the best we have seen. About 70 cars made it out to the show. 
Lowrider Style Car Club partnered with DrugFreeAZ.org and The Bryman School of Arizona to put this show on. A $10.00 donation got your car into today’s show.
__Scroll down to check out some of the cars that made it out to the show Sunday afternoon.

Here go a few pic's.....























































Great job AZ! :thumbsup:
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider style familia.... :wave:

__Well like i said there where a few photographers out there at our show. Here go a few from "Flowergirl Photography" :biggrin:






































Our line up when everyone was there that went to the show! But get this....
That's not everyone! :biggrin:










__Goodtimes!!!!! :cheesy:
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider style familia.... :wave:

__Well here goes some pics from Mr Alonzo of the Intruders Car Club....
Great work homie! :thumbsup:














































Also would like to thank Jose Cortez and DJ Wabo for supplying the music and great MC work! :worship:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider style familia.... :wave:

__We got the second round of pic's from the "United Dreams Super Lowrider Show" on our website now!
We saved the best for last! New members! New rides added to our familia! :cheesy:

Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

Here's a few....














































Please be safe......:angel:
_


----------



## grumpy13

nice bikes my sons bike at the vegas show


----------



## grumpy13

we do all are on work


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider style familia.... :wave:


__First of all....
Hope everyone had a great weekend! :thumbsup:


__Here are a few more pic's of what i think were pic's that stood out from our show.....:cheesy:




























Then we got the Promo Video for the DVD for the show....






There's a Truck Bomba you got see in this video that no one took a pic of! :dunno:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_A Wilson County Texas Chapter Gem!!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

What do think FAM!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Another Wilson County Tx Gem!!!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Bomb in the Phx Az Chapter!
Owner: Alex - Prez _:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Brain Sgt. of Arms of the Mayfield Kentucky Chapter! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Looks like the Founder got some new Gold Leafing and pinstriping!!!! _:fool2:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Founder gets new Custom Rims for the BIG Mesa Az Lowrider Magazine Super Show!!!! _:cheesy:










_Metal Flaked spokes, hubs and nipples!!!! _:fool2:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ninolouie

:thumbsup:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _New Bomb in the Phx Az Chapter!
> Owner: Alex - Prez _:thumbsup:


----------



## ninolouie

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Looks like the Founder got some new Gold Leafing and pinstriping!!!! _:fool2:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ninolouie

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Founder gets new Custom Rims for the BIG Mesa Az Lowrider Magazine Super Show!!!! _:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Metal Flaked spokes, hubs and nipples!!!! _:fool2:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ninolouie

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ALITTLE SOMETHING MY SON DID....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Corpus Christi Tx Chapter!!!! _:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Good show :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo familia.... _:wave:


_We're featuring the "Latin Finest 1st Cruise Night" event photos on our website! _:thumbsup:


Here are just a few.....





















And here's your link:

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html





















_Please be safe this weekend....._:angel:


----------



## Kiloz

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _qvo lowrider style familia.... :wave:
> 
> __Great turn out yesterday! Special thanks to Rollerz Only,Classics, Spirit, Intruders, Old School, Majestics Glendale, Majestic Avondale, Redemed, Brown Society,Unique Style, On The Scene, Guilty, Life, Rouge, Aztecs, Good Life, Identity, Respectfully Rolln, Pheonique Classics, Swift, La Gente, etc etc! I know i left someone out. Please let me know. Plus all the solo riderz! Thank you! Big Props to all these clubs to come and show support on such a touches subject! We love you AZ!!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Here go just a few pic's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way. That's 3 different model.:worship:
> 
> 
> This it for now...
> But there where so photographer out there taking pics with 1500$ cameras that the best is yet to come.
> _


:thumbsup:

So umm where are the SLR photos of these girlsuffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Kiloz said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> So umm where are the SLR photos of these girlsuffin:


LOL!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Another South Carolina Gem!!!! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_A South Carolina Set Up!!!! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Our Safford Az Chapter Hopper!!!! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider style familia....._:wave:


_If you just love looking at firme pic's of Low Low's and Hopper's doing their thing.... catching air!
We just posted 24 photos from one of the hottest photographers in the Lowrider Community "Dream On"! _:worship:

Here's your link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

_Here are just a few....

_








_
_










_

We also got more new members & new low low's! So see who's new! _:cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Well here goes the video of the Line Up homies!!!! :worship:








Great job Orcenio for your Win!!!!! :thumbsup:

Note: He has the convertible brown Cadi..... _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider style familia....:wave:
_
_Here go more pic's of the show! :thumbsup:

_






















































_
lowriderstylecarclub.com doing the browsing for you....
so you don't have to! _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_We have officially went WORLDWIDE with our Mexico and now Indonesia Asia Chapter!!!! :thumbsup:










This one is of one the Asia members! _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrder style familia.... :wave:

__Well we got the "Lowrider Magazine Mesa Az Super Show" Video's & Pic's up on our website! :thumbsup:

Here's your link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

For now....
Our newest video of the show! Hoppers! Shout outs! Lowriders!!!!!!!:drama:














_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member Glendale Az Chapter! _:thumbsup:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Member!
Jordon - Glendale Az Chapter! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Our winner at the Lowrider Magazine Mesa Supershow!!!!:thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_South Carolina Chapter line up!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Group shot of the some of the Mesa Az Chapter at the Mesa Show! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Member!!!!
Tacoma Chapter!!!! _:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events

Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
Weekend of May 4th, **5th** & 6th, 2012

**Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY*​

Move-In Time: Friday 8 a.m.*Start Time: Noon | Judging Saturday
*​

*VENDORS WELCOME! SPOTS AVAILABLE $50!*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 1 *​

♦ *$109.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9019*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat), Car Entry, T-shirt and**Dash Plaque.*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 2 *​

♦ *$139.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9020*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat),**2 tickets to El Chicano and Malo, Car Entry,**T-shirt and Dash Plaque.*​

*STAY THURSDAY OR SUNDAY NIGHT FREE WITHPURCHASE OF ROOM PACKAGE!
* *LIVE ENTERTAINMENT*​

​

*MALO & EL CHICANO*​

*Friday & Saturday, 8 p.m.**Pavilion Theater *​

* Tickets $20*​

*Call 1-800-431-1935 to purchase tickets*​

*NEW VOICE*​

*Friday & Saturday, 9 p.m. - 1 a.m.**FREE in Victory Plaza*​

*DJ CHOLO*​

*Friday - Sunday**North Lot
*​

*CAR SHOW REGISTRATION*​

*Friday 9 a.m. - 4 p.m. *​

*♦ Saturday 9 a.m. - 11 a.m.


image hosting png*​


Show's less then a month away!!
Starting a roll call now. pm me if your rollin out and ill add you to the list. 

CLUB ROLL CALL.
E STREET CRUIZERS
LATINS FINEST BC RIVERSIDE/MORRENO VALLEY 
PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC AZ
MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
DUKES SOCAL
GROUPE O.C CHAP
CLASSIC OLDIES LV
OLD STYLE O.C
SUENOS LOCOS BHC AZ
GROUPE E LA
VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
DEVOTIONS LV NV
UNIQE IMAGE AZ
PACIFIC COAST MINIS
SUNSET TRUCK CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
ROLLERZ ONLY GA MAYBE?
TAIL DRAGGERS SOCAL
VIEJITOS BC COACHELLA CA 
ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE WA
DOWN N OUT BHC AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY LA CA
SHOW TIME CC SEATTLE WA
GROUPE IE CA
UNITY PHX AZ
​


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS

WHO ELSE IS COMING 







WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
10 SOLO RIDERS
​​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Just a few of the Phx Az Chapter & Glendale Az Chapter!!!! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Vice Prez Juan of the Mesa Az Chapter added a 5th wheel!!!! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Tony's engine!
President of our San Antonio Tx Chapter!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_And here goes Tony with his Gem!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_We took 2 trophys yesterday!
Congrats to Armondo & Pedro!!!! _:thumbsup:

_Here go our Winners!!!!

Armondo's!

_








_
New Member! Pedro!

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Asia Chapter!!!!_ :thumbsup:










THEIR GETTING THEIR CHROME & GOLD LOGO SOON!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider style familia.... :wave:

Now up! The best pic's of the "Lowrider Magazine Mesa Super Show AFTERHOP"!!!! :cheesy:

__Here's your link homie's:
_
_[URL]http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html_[/URL]


_












__Also! One the best video we've done so far!
The Lowrider Magazine Mesa Super Show AFTERHOP 2012" Video!!!!










__Here goes your link homie's:
__http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/




__Please homie's we need the hits to get advertisers so we can fund our "Say No To Drugs" campaign. If we can influence just one child not to do drugs we might save a kids future.

Thank you. _:happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_A San Gabiel Valley Califas Chapter Gem!!!! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider style familia.... :wave:


__"Video of the Day" :thumbsup:


"Done by our own editing team at lowriderstylecarclub.com"!






Go Frank!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Congrats to the Louisville Kentucky Chapter for their first event!!!!!

New updated flyer!










Who's next? :cheesy:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member Mayfield Kentucky Chapter !!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member Corpus Christi Tx Chapter!!!!_:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_A few of the Phx & Glendale AZ chapter members hanging out....:thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_ Graham Az Chapter!!!!_:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_ Here goes Az's next show! Please all members help promote this_ :thumbsup:


----------



## inked1987

Square twisted birdcaged handle bars 
Square twisted birdcage steering wheel
Tripple square twisted sissy bar
Tripple square twisted forks 

All these parts are for a 20" n I wanna sell together not part out hit me up for pics 8304210601


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member!
Phx Az Chapter! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_With new chapters and members... it's that time to post this. 

__ATTENTION ALL CHAPTERS!!!!!!
　
These are the BI-LAWS of all Chapters:
　
1. No blackwalls unless its a original bomb.
2. Whitewalls only.
3. If Plaque ready. Plaques must be mounted at all times.
4. Cars and bikes must be clean at all times.
5. Shirts must be worn at all club functions & events.
6. No disrespecting fellow Members.
7. No drug dealing.
8. No gang banging.
9. Only Lowriders in caravans.

　
Those are the Chapters Rules.....
　
Now every chapter make their own rules within the Chapter.....
　
Like if they want Dues.
If they want Prospect time limits.
How long it take to be a full member.
Penilty for dirty whitewalls/ being late for meeting etc.
Manitory meetings.
And so forth.....
　
THE FOUNDER DOES NOT RUN THE CHAPTERS.
I JUST SET THE BI-LAWS.
THE OFFICERS RUN THE CHAPTERS.
IF THERES ANY PROBLEMS WITHIN A CHAPTER....
IT FALL BACK ON THE LEADERSHIP WITHIN THE CHAPTER.
　
Overall all Chapters are doing a GREAT job!!!!!
So keep repp'n that Lowrider Style with PRIDE & LOYALITY!!!!!!  
　









The Founder
Al Rato uffin:

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_ New Bryman Az Chapter!!!!_:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_VP of the Georgia Chapter!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to the Graham Az Chapter!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Bryan Tx Chapter Edition!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Jose's Monte - President : Tucson Az Chapter!!! :thumbsup:










_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Introducing the New Bryan Tx Chapter!!!!_:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Members! Bryan Tx Chapter!!!!_:thumbsup:


----------



## thomy205

I'm going through a tuff time and need the cash my plaque $125 shipped


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New editions to the Questa New Mexico Chapter!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Tacoma Chapter takes 3 trophys this past weekend! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Mayfield Kentucky Chapter in the House! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Member - Tacoma Chapter ! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_I love how we keep getting new member in this club. It's crazy! If you want them posted on the website send me some pic's. We got a line now. One member a week homie's. _










_New member! Bryan Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:_


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

:inout:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_We have a new President in Louisville Kentucky!!!! :thumbsup:










Mat and his Hopping/3 wheel Stance Cutless!:worship:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New shirts for the Tucson Az Chapter ! :thumbsup:










_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Member! Tucson Az Chapter!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_These are the Official Embroidery Shirts for all Chapter! Call Josie @ 650-799-9137 to order. Their 118$ for embroidery with out shirt. You can get your own and send it to her or order one from her. Anything like Names, City, etc. is extra._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Welcome our Tucson Az Chapter!!!!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Welcome our Indonesia Asia Chapter!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Kentucky Hopper!!!!
Go Mat Prez of the Louisville Ky Chapter!!!!! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

TTT!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Member!
Tucson Az Chapter_! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member!
Tucson Az Chapter!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Pecos Tx Chapter showing for the first time!
Go Rick!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Fresh paint! Bryan Texas Chapter! _ :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member!
Tucson Az Chapter!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> TTT


MUCH LOWRIDER LUV & RESPECT TO GT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member!
Tucson Az Chapter!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider style familia.... :wave:



__First of all thanks goes out to Brown Society cc, Life cc, Good Life cc, Rollerz Only cc, Rouge Nation cc, Intimadation cc, Ariztlan cc, Silent Breeze cc, Majestics cc, Blvd Cruisers, Phoeniquera Classics cc and all the solo riderz! If i missed anyone i'am sorry no disrespect intended i
was with the President of the Tucson Az Chapter Jose and his familia being a good host and i might of miss somebody.










"Jose and his familia"





And a HUGE thanks to DJ Payazo for putting it down in the DJ department! Great job homie!!!!! :thumbsup:










"Payazo"





It was a beautiful day! And the gente kept pouring in giving donation! Facebook is great for promoting! It might help that we got 1,000 & 1,000 of friends! So if anyone needs help promoting their event PM me and i'll help out! But we can't do it without you our Lowrider Brothers so please THANK YOU and keep coming out to our events....:worship:






A few pic's of the show. The rest will be up on our website soon....














































God Bless You for your support....:angel:



_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New group shot for Byran Texas Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

LOWRIDER STYLE!! TTT!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BIGDADDY75 said:


> LOWRIDER STYLE!! TTT!!


QVO! ANY PICS HOMIE?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_BIG MEETING OF ALL LOWRIDER STYLE CHAPTERS IN VEGAS OCT 14TH 2012!!!! :thumbsup:










GOT MY TICKET!!!! :yes:
_


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_We will be having a Award Ceremony for all Winners for the achievements of the past year!!!! :thumbsup:










In Vegas!!!!!! :worship:










_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_We just went WORLDWIDE with our new Auckland New Zealand Chapter!!!! :wow:










Here goes Phill the Presidents ramfla! :thumbsup:
_


----------



## Gt32000

Lowrider Style CC said:


> MUCH LOWRIDER LUV & RESPECT TO GT!


Got two badass lowrider a for sale hmu 1440 549 0958


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Chapter!!!!!!
Australia!!!!!
Brodie - President's rides!!!!!! :thumbsup:










WORLDWIDE BABY!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New VP in Tucson Az Chapter!!!!
Arturo's Granada!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Edition to the Tacoma Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

uffin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LARIENADELMUNDO FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.TTT HOPE TO SEE LOWRIDER SLYLE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> LARIENADELMUNDO FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.TTT HOPE TO SEE LOWRIDER SLYLE


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chin0

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HOPE TO SEE U GUYS THERES 


Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Tucson

What's up my name is james everybody calls me Big James or miklo haha lol I have a 84 Monte Carlo just moved here to tucson Az from palm springs CA. And I'm interested in joining ur car club I'm all about family in the club use to be in one over there but moved here so hit me up


----------



## chin0

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

It's almost about that time of year again for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









A little peek from our last show/event.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events-6.html
Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cana-car-show-laughlin-nv-sept-28th-29th.html

~ROLL CALL~
CAR CLUB'S
E STREET CRUIZERS CC
DEVOTIONS CC LV CHAP
GROUPE CC
ROYOL FANTACIES CC



BIKE CLUB'S
PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C



MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S



SOLO RIDER'S


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

chin0 said:


> TTT


 



:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

PASSIONATE63 said:


> It's almost about that time of year again for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little peek from our last show/event.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events-6.html
> Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cana-car-show-laughlin-nv-sept-28th-29th.html
> 
> ~ROLL CALL~
> CAR CLUB'S
> E STREET CRUIZERS CC
> DEVOTIONS CC LV CHAP
> GROUPE CC
> ROYOL FANTACIES CC
> 
> 
> 
> BIKE CLUB'S
> PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C
> 
> 
> 
> MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S
> 
> 
> 
> SOLO RIDER'S


Try to get SGV OR VEGAS CHAPTER OUT THERE.....















_New Member!!!!
Bryan Tx Chapter!!!!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Edition to the New Zealand Chapter!!!! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Member!!!!
Glendale Az Chapter!!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_San Gabiel Valley Califas Chapter!!!!
Bomba owned by the President! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Indonesia Chapter having fun! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Member! Tacoma Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

LOWRIDER STYLE!!!! TTT!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BIGDADDY75 said:


> LOWRIDER STYLE!!!! TTT!!!


Wat up G!
Hope your feeling better homie!
















_New Member! San Jose Cali Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WE WILL BE HAVING OUR FIRST TEXAS PICNIC IN BRYAN,TX. ON AUG.18TH. HOSTED BY:LOWRIDER STYLE PREZ.OF BRYAN TX.-DON RAMIREZ.FOR MORE INFO CHECK CAR CLUB-TEXAS CHAPTER-LOWRIDER STYLE.WE WOULD LIKE FOR ALL TEXAS MEMBERS TO BE PRESENT!! FLYER COMING OUT SOON!!


----------



## idillon

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


DAMN THATS TIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

THANKS FOR THE PRAYERS BRO.!! STILL IN PAIN BUT I WILL LIVE.LOL....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Our next Event!!!!! :cheesy:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BIGDADDY75 said:


> THANKS FOR THE PRAYERS BRO.!! STILL IN PAIN BUT I WILL LIVE.LOL....


NO PROBLEM HOMIE!


----------



## chin0

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Robert's 87 Blazer!
Bryan Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Lowrider Bike!
Tacoma Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

*TTT!!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider style familia.... :wave:

__We got new updates on our website! Updates every week! Your Lowrider info & entertainment headquarters! :thumbsup:










Car show flyers! Car show features! Hopping videos and much much more! :yes:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Lowrider Bike!!!!
South Carolina Chapter!!!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## chin0

TTT


----------



## BIGDADDY75

*LOWRIDER STYLE!!! TTT!!*


----------



## 86 monte carlos

Sup Homies eagle pass tx. In tha house


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Our big meeting for all the Texas chapter and Picnic for all the Lowriders out there is up on the "Show & Event" Topic!
Please everybody go in there and post a TTT or smiley face or what ever you want when you see it getting off page one. Lets support this event to the FULLEST!

Here's your link: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## BIGDADDY75

*TTT!!!*


----------



## chin0

TTT


----------



## chin0

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK- http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...s-super-benefit-car-show-aug-26th-2012-a.html*_​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Event!!!!
Go Tacoma Chapter!!!! :thumbsup:










We're not getting no support on the "Show & Event" page. Someone please check on the Bryan Chapter Picnic Thread at night. I got the the the day shift.

Here's your link:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/343083-lowrider-style-picnic.html _ Event


----------



## BIGDADDY75

_LOWRIDER STYLE!!! TTT!!!_


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!!
__BEST UPHOLISTRY
BEST INGRAVING
BEST MURALS
BEST DISPLAY
__2 BEST OF SHOWS
__CLUB PARTICIPATION
FURTHEST DISTANCE
PEOPLES CHOICE
GUS JR CHOICE
CANT WAIT TO GIVE THESE AWARDS TO THE PEOPLE THAT PUT THERE BLOOD SWEET N TEARS INTO THERE WORK. AUG 11,2012 ITS GOING DOWN $100.00_ BUCKS N AWARD TO BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER BIKE N PEDAL CAR !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

_*SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERAS *__*HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE THERE 
AND WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING HOOTERS GIRLS CHOICE AWARD !!!!!*_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_We finally made the Lowrider Magazine website!!!! :worship:










At the Lowrider Magazine Mesa Az Supershow this year! :biggrin:_


----------



## downlow408

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Wat up G!
> Hope your feeling better homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _New Member! San Jose Cali Chapter! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Watttup Everyone! It's Scott from San Jose, this bike is mos def. a project bike. I will have pics of my bikes up on here soon! Doin it Lowrider Style out here in KILLER KALI! Thanks to HECTOR for letting me into the bike club and to everyone showing me support! I am solo out here in San Jose and am brand new to the lowrider culture. I build bikes and am working on a hopper, a chrome frame with a gold build, and have a schwinn stingray complete. i also have 3 other frames that im practicing my painting on. add me on facebook or email me anytime [email protected]! LOWRDER STYLE BABY!


----------



## BIGDADDY75

:h5: *LOWRIDER STYLE!!! TTT!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## 86 monte carlos

Sup homies it willy from eagle pass chapter can any one tell me where can I buy bike parts


----------



## downlow408

86 monte carlos said:


> Sup homies it willy from eagle pass chapter can any one tell me where can I buy bike parts


try www.toplowrider.com www.customcruiserz.com http://fantasytoyslowriders.tripod.com/ http://www.lovelylowrider.com/

im trying to get a deal with lovelylowrider.com for our lowrider bike club so we can hopefully get a sponsorship and get discounts! for now I use customcruiserz.com, craigslist, and garcia's lowriders here in san jose, ca.

also hit up local bike swaps, shows, and craigslist.org. I got my first bike at a swap last year and havent stop building ever since!


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

Can,a chapter prez get with me asap with a phone number so we can talk


----------



## 86 monte carlos

Eagle pass chapter give him a call his name is mouse the prez. 830 421-6129


----------



## chin0

TTT


----------



## BIGDADDY75




----------



## 86 monte carlos

:h5:


downlow408 said:


> try www.toplowrider.com www.customcruiserz.com http://fantasytoyslowriders.tripod.com/ http://www.lovelylowrider.com/
> 
> im trying to get a deal with lovelylowrider.com for our lowrider bike club so we can hopefully get a sponsorship and get discounts! for now I use customcruiserz.com, craigslist, and garcia's lowriders here in san jose, ca.
> 
> also hit up local bike swaps, shows, and craigslist.org. I got my first bike at a swap last year and havent stop building ever since!


----------



## chin0

LOWRIDER STYLE TO. THE.PICHE.TOP


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

what up where evverybody at?


----------



## 86 monte carlos

Sup Homie lowrider style to tha top


----------



## chin0

T
T
P
T


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Lowrider Style Indonesia Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

indiana checkin in


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WHAT MY FAMILIA? WILSON COUNTY TEXAS CHECKIN IN!! GETTING READY TO GET THE FAMILIA TOGETHER AND HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!


----------



## djchilangito

_*lowriderstyle car club indiana chapter*_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

*JUST DAYS AWAY!!
LOWRIDER STYLE PICNIC!!!! TTT!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

86 monte carlos said:


> Sup homies it willy from eagle pass chapter can any one tell me where can I buy bike parts


toplowriders.com











_ Congratulations Randel for buying one of the Hoppers from the new movie "Step Up Revolution" - Vegas Chapter !!!! :thumbsup:








]_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

*TTT!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Indiana Chapter in the house!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

*LOWRIDER STYLE PICNIC THIS WEEKEND IN BRYAN TEXAS!!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Got new updates homie's! See who's new and what low low got added! The only Lowrider Site that updates once a week! On Wednesday! Not your average car club website! It's your Lowrider Information and entertainment headquarters! Lowrider shows, Hopping Video's and Car Show Flyers and much more! lowriderstylecarclub.com :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to the Tacoma WA Chapter!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Lowrider Style Indonesia Chapter! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Isnt this the bike with the "Lady Death" look-a-like frame?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Tucson Az Chapter doing big things!:thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Isnt this the bike with the "Lady Death" look-a-like frame?


You got me.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Indiana Chapter in the house!!!!!:thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New updates are up Homie's! See who's new! See what new Low Low we added! And now up the pic's of the "Lowrider Style Tacoma 1st Annual Show & Shine and Cruise 2012"! Please go in there build up those hits! Lets hit 100,000 hit! 








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_

Anybody showing in Vegas must send out their registration forms this weekend! Make money order out to "Lowrider Events" and send 2 pics of car. Also call me: Hector - The Founder at 490-694-6660 for meeting instructions. Make sure to put a note in your envolope saying you want to show with the whole club together.










You must call me! _


----------



## BIGDADDY75

:ninja:*1ST ANNUAL LOWRIDER STYLE PICNIC 2012!!:wave:








TEXAS LOWRIDER STYLE CHAPTERS!!
SAN ANTONIO-BRYAN-WILSON COUNTY*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to the Eagle Pass Tx Chapter!:thumbsup:








_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

TTT!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition Vegas Chapter!!!! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Ok....
We need everyone who started a thread on here to get your members to start posting so you can keeping them on page 0ne! 








_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

*LOWRIDER STYLE!!!! TTT!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Got new updates homie's! See who's new and what low low got added! The only Lowrider Site that updates once a week! On Wednesday! Not your average car club website! It's your Lowrider Information and entertainment headquarters! Lowrider shows, Hopping Video's and Car Show Flyers and much more! lowriderstylecarclub.com _:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDADDY75

*WHAT'S UP FAMILIA!!! WILSON COUNTY TEXAS PASSIN THRU!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Our big Winners this past weekend!
Go Tacoma Wa Chapter!!!!!!:thumbsup:








_


----------



## BIGDADDY75




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BIGDADDY75 said:


>


Looking homie !







_New Edition to the Tucson Az Chapter!!!! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

*UNDER CONSTRUCTION!!
























*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_We got new updates on our website homie's! New members! New Low Low's! Also.....
Congratulation to Torres Empire for making a 2 week feature on our website!
Nothing but the best of the best pic's and video's! Never before seen pic's also! :thumbsup:

__Click here for intro and videos:__[url]http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/_[/URL]
_Click here for pic's:__[url]http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowr...lecarclub.html_[/URL]

_









Lowriders supporting Lowriders! _:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Vegas Chapter is bringing it to the Vegas Super Show!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*It's almost that time for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









*A little peek from our last show/event.
Cinco de Mayo Classic Car Show-Tropicana, Laughlin, NV, hosted by Happy Times Events
Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!
VIVA TROPICANA CAR SHOW; Laughlin, NV; Sept. 28th & 29th

*CAR CLUB'S

BIKE CLUB'S

MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S

SOLO RIDER'S

COME ONE COME ALL AND ENJOY A WEEKEND IN LAUGHLIN NV AND THE COLORADO RIVER!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_VP's new edition to the Corpus Christi Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WHATS UP FAMILIA? WILSON COUNTY TEXAS PASSIN THRU. LOWRIDER STYLE!!! TTT!!


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to the Indiana Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

TTT!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Thanks for the support Anthony!








_New edition to the Safford Az Chapter! :thumbsup:
_


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

_


















LETS GET READY __FOR SAT ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME SO POLISH UP THEM BIKES AND SHINE UP THEM PEDAL CARS AND COME JOIN US AT HOOTERS AT 6225 VALLEY SPRINGS PKWY RIVERSIDE CA 92507 SO COME ON DOWN WITH THE FAM AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WE WILL BE HAVE RAFFEL PRIZES, 50/50 AND LOTS OF FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY !!!

ALSO FOR THE FIRST 200 ENTRIES WE WILL BE GIVING 5 FREE WING CARDS 

1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE TROPHIESFOR THESE CATEGORIES
12'' 16" 20" 26" TRIKES & PEDAL CARS
ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
SPECIAL INTREST 1st, 2nd, 3rd
& ALSO DANCE OFF, FARTHEST DISTANCE, BEST TRIKE SOUND SYSTEM
AND DONT FORGET
BEST OF SHOW BIKE $100
BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR $100
& CLUB PARTICIPATION $100
AND THE HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE OUT THERE SO BRING THOSE CAMERAS AND THE FAM TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS LEAVE THE ATTITUDE AT HOME !!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LETS GET READY __FOR SAT ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME SO POLISH UP THEM BIKES AND SHINE UP THEM PEDAL CARS AND COME JOIN US AT HOOTERS AT 6225 VALLEY SPRINGS PKWY RIVERSIDE CA 92507 SO COME ON DOWN WITH THE FAM AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WE WILL BE HAVE RAFFEL PRIZES, 50/50 AND LOTS OF FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY !!!
> 
> ALSO FOR THE FIRST 200 ENTRIES WE WILL BE GIVING 5 FREE WING CARDS
> 
> 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE TROPHIESFOR THESE CATEGORIES
> 12'' 16" 20" 26" TRIKES & PEDAL CARS
> ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> SPECIAL INTREST 1st, 2nd, 3rd
> & ALSO DANCE OFF, FARTHEST DISTANCE, BEST TRIKE SOUND SYSTEM
> AND DONT FORGET
> BEST OF SHOW BIKE $100
> BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR $100
> & CLUB PARTICIPATION $100
> AND THE HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE OUT THERE SO BRING THOSE CAMERAS AND THE FAM TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS LEAVE THE ATTITUDE AT HOME !!!!_


 :thumbsup: 







_We're doing another one!!!!
Please all members are invited!!!!!!
Post everywhere homie's!!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to the Safford Az Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Need i say more....:wow:








_


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

TTT


----------



## chin0

TO THE PINCHE TOP


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_It's offical we made our 2nd Lowrider Magazine! First one was Lowlife Magazine. :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Pecos Tx Chapter doing it BIG!!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Only a few week for this homies! Lets get them rides ready! :thumbsup:
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Mesa Az Chapter doing it big! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Eddie's new paint at the Lowrider Style Wedding!!!!
Mesa Az Chapter!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

*LOWRIDER STYLE!!!! TTT!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BIGDADDY75 said:


> *LOWRIDER STYLE!!!! TTT!!*


How you doing homie? Hope well....






_San Gabreil Valley Califas Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Pic from the wedding! Check out Armondo's engraving! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

*LOWRIDER STYLE!!!!! TTT!!!!!*


----------



## BIGDADDY75

*LOWRIDER STYLE!!!! TTT!!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Well as you all know we had a Wedding this past weekend....
Here go a few pic's.... :biggrin:














































Congrats Whisper & Sulema our Sgt of Arms and Secretary of the Mesa Az Chapter! :h5:






_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New updates are up! Some of you got new pic's of you or your rides! We got new members! New Low Lows! Growing! Growing ! Growing! Go in there and support your site homie's! Click on it as much as possible! We need advertisers! :h5:

Click here: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Looks the Majestic's and Az's very own Jamie Vanessa made the Impala Magazine Calender! Shot at our "Say No To Drugs" show! :thumbsup:










Congrats!!!!!!! :h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to the Tucson Az Chapter! :thumbsup:

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to the Tacoma Wa Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Brandon member of our new Ohio Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Alright homie's it's that time of year! Help post this one all over the Internet!_:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Here goes the News Footages of the Lowrider Style Roble's/Rodriguez Car Wash! :thumbsup:






Cause it's what we do.....:angel:_


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

HELLO FAMILIA IM NOT ON HERE MUCH BUT I GOT TWISTED BIKE PARTS IF ANYONES INTERESTED TEXT ME 260-418-7635 ILL SEND PICS


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Got some awards to present at Vegas! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Got some awards to present at Vegas! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_ The Founder presenting Randy with the "Achievement of the Year" award in Vegas! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## eric in cali

i got a deal of a life time ,,,,,,ill trade one of my plaques for a pendent,,,,note the plaque is not engraved pm me


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

Send me pic of plaque


eric in cali said:


> i got a deal of a life time ,,,,,,ill trade one of my plaques for a pendent,,,,note the plaque is not engraved pm me


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Dario gets presented the award in behalf of his club for "Chapter of the Year"! :thumbsup:










Great job Kansas! _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Lowrider Style Caravan at the Lowrider Magazine Vegas Super Show! :thumbsup:










Firme!!!!:run:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_ Congratulations Randal President of the Vegas Chapter on the chrome engine & undies!:thumbsup:








_


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

TTT


----------



## 86 monte carlos

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member Safford Az Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Congrats! We had another Lowrider Style Wedding! Kansas Chapter doing it big! :thumbsup:_


----------



## 86 monte carlos

Where them bikes at:dunno:


----------



## ATX

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Congrats to the Louisville Kentucky Chapter for their first event!!!!!
> 
> New updated flyer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's next? :cheesy:_


OOO LALAAAAA keep em comin pretty ruka on da flyer already!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

86 monte carlos said:


> Where them bikes at:dunno:


Got a few. We have acouple of just lowrider bike clubs.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider style familia.... :wave:

__Our line up at the Vegas Show.... 










The last 2 cars....



















We're trying...._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Reno NV Chapter!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider style familia.... :wave:

__Happy Halloween!!!! :burn:










__Please safe be out there tonight...._:angel:


----------



## Boone

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to the Indonesia Asia Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Reno Chapter!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider style familia! :wave:

The Glendale & Phx Az Chapter had a great time at the Majestics Picnic! :thumbsup:










And Mesa Az Chapter had a great time at the Phx Classics event also! :thumbsup:










Thanks for having us! :h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Big props to the Vegas & SGV Chapter in their efforts to help out the community! :thumbsup:

SGV Chapter










Vegas Chapter










Cause helping the community is what we do! :h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider style familia.... :wave:










Help us warn kids about the dangers of Drugs and at the sametime change the negitive stereo-types of Lowriders. _:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member! San Antonio Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Well their up the best of the best! From Jae bueno, Dream On, Top Dogg and many more! For the world to see! Plus Hopping pic's & Hopping Video of this now famous Vegas Show! Plus we got new members & new Low Low's! :worship:
_
_Here's your link to the pics: _ http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html
_Here's your link to the video: _http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/










_Supporting car clubs is what we do..... :h5:_


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT
LATINS FINEST IE BC


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT
> LATINS FINEST IE BC


Wat UP!










_New member SGV Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*FIESTA PARTY WEEKEND JAN. 4-5 2013 CAR AND BIKE SHOW IN LAUGHLIN NV **COME PARTY WITH US THIS COMMING 2013!!*

*HOSTED BY **HAPPY TIMES EVENTS*
*AT THE TROPICANA IN LAUGHLIN NV. THE NORTH PARKING LOT.
*
*1RST,2ND,3RD PLACE TROPHY'S FOR ALL CLASSES. AND CASH AWARD'S FOR BEST OF SHOW.
*
*LIVE MUSIC WITH ROOM PACKAGES AND FREE CONCERT IN THE CABOOSE LOUNGE 7 PM TO 11 PM- 11 PM TO 3 AM.
*
*MORE INFO BELLOW IN FLYER.
*


* All classic car's and truck's, lowrider car's and truck's, bomb's, dub's, tuner's, muscles, motor cycles and pedal bikes pedal car's are welcome!*

*Catagorie list

**CAR CLASSES WITH TROPHIES
30's 
40's
50's 
60's
70's 
AND UP
TRUCK CLASS
1ST 2ND 3RD
BEST PAINT 
DISTANCE TRAVEL
CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION
BEST MUSCLE 
1ST 2ND 3ND 
ORIGINAL RESTORED 
1ST 2ND 3ND
MOTORCYCLE 
1ST 2ND 3RD 
PEDAL BIKE 
1ST 2ND 3RD
PEDAL CAR
1ST 2ND 3RD
TROPICANA CHOICE 
OVERALL BEST 
1ST 1,000$ 2ND 500$ 3RD 250$ 
PLUS TROPHY FOR 1ST 2ND 3RD*

*AND POSABLY OTHER CATAGORIES TBA SO STAY TUNED!!!*​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Big props to the Kansas Chapter supporting The Majestics Toy Drive this past weekend! :h5:



















Cause thats what we do! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Big props to the Kansas Chapter supporting The Majestics Toy Drive this past weekend! :h5:



















Cause thats what we do! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_We got approval on this patch for our Letterman Jackets! :h5:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_We have a new Plaque Maker due to Jagsters being overloaded and it making it too long of a wait. But we have him on stand by. Our other Plaque Maker is Krazy Kutting! There only 125$! Call 928-750-2324 for info. :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_We did really good this weekend Lowrider Style Nation! We help students raise money! We help the homeless! We help out with a turkey drive in Vegas! Great job! :thumbsup:

Here go acouple of pic's!

The Turkey Drive in Vegas! Group shot!










Helping the homeless in Goodyear Az!










Helping students in Phx Az!










Cause thats wat we do! :h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_You vato's got to see this! :yes:





_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider style familia.... :wave:

__Here go acouple of pic's from the Carl Hayden Show in Phx Az! 























































Please have a great day....._:angel:


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

Anybody want some gold 144s with fresh white walls inbox me


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member! Glendale Az Chapter! Thats not his car. He has a 7,000$ Lowrider Bike! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Member! Salomon Glendale Az Chapter! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Hopper Project! Phx Az Chapter! :wow:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Hopper Project! Phx Az Chapter! :wow:








_


----------



## oneofakind

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _New member! Glendale Az Chapter! Thats not his car. He has a 7,000$ Lowrider Bike! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


DO YOU HAVE PICS OF THIS $7,000 BIKE..??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

oneofakind said:


> DO YOU HAVE PICS OF THIS $7,000 BIKE..??


He's working on it now. He gots 7,000$ invested in so far. Won't take pics till its done.











_New Member - Nacho - Glendale Az Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## BIGDADDY75




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BIGDADDY75 said:


>


Great pics homie!














_New Edition to the Phx Az Chapter! Go Alex! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Alright homie's! We got our up coming show on the "Show & Events" Topic. Need support keeping it on page 1. Please go in there and "Bump" it "TTT" it or something. 

Here your link: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-drugs-car-show-impala-magazine-cholo-dj.html








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Iam loving this....:worship:
_


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

"UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> "UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………
> 
> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


 front of the flyef pre reg section coming soon...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member Tacoma Chapter!
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Rider for the Vegas Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member - Glendale Az Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WHATS UP FAMILIA? 
































































































































































*LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB-WILSON COUNTY TEXAS!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member - Eagle Pass Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to our Wilson County Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Big congrats to our Indonesia Asia Chapter for their win oversea! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Group Pic - Bryan Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Lowrider Bike Indonesia Asia Chapter! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Lowrider Bike for the Vegas Chapter! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Member & Lowrider Bike for Tucson Az Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_The custom Dash Carpet for the Lowrider Style Mini Truck ! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Our Indonedia Asia Chapter Trike! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_HAPPY FRIDAY! 
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to the Phx Az Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Bad Boy

full engravir gold plate


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to the San Antonio Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Vegas Chapter Hopper!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Congrats to Randal President of the Vegas Chapter for winning our "Achievement of the Year" award! :worship:










Chrome engine! Chrome Undie's! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Congrats to our Mesa Az Chapter for winning our "Chapter Of The Year" award! Building their rides to show quality and showing in Vegas for the Lowrider Magazine Supershow 2 straight years in a row make them "Chapter Of The Year"! Takes alot money, sweat, dedication and time! Great job Mesa Az Chapter!!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## BIGDADDY75

*WHATS UP FAMILIA? WILSON COUNTY TEXAS PASSIN THRU. CONGRATS TO THE MESA CHAPTER!! 
MY SON'S BIKE (JOHN DEERE)IS GETTING REDONE FOR 2013 SHOWS.MY BRO. DON- PREZ. OF BRYAN,TX. IS HELPING US OUT TO MAKE SURE IT GETS DONE RIGHT!! THANKS DON RAMIREZ!! EVERYONE HOPE U ALL HAVE A GREAT 2013. *LOWRIDER STYLE!!! TTT!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BIGDADDY75 said:


> *WHATS UP FAMILIA? WILSON COUNTY TEXAS PASSIN THRU. CONGRATS TO THE MESA CHAPTER!!
> MY SON'S BIKE (JOHN DEERE)IS GETTING REDONE FOR 2013 SHOWS.MY BRO. DON- PREZ. OF BRYAN,TX. IS HELPING US OUT TO MAKE SURE IT GETS DONE RIGHT!! THANKS DON RAMIREZ!! EVERYONE HOPE U ALL HAVE A GREAT 2013. *LOWRIDER STYLE!!! TTT!!!!


Good man!






_Big congrats to Armondo President of the Mesa Az Chapter for winning "President of the Year"! Great job on what he's doing with the "Chapter of the Year" and how he buildt his car to Vegas Show Quality! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_"Member of the Year" goes to Alex (Pee Wee) President of the Phoenix Az Chapter for his work in the community! He put together 2 events last year and supported many more! Even though he work the weekends he still found time time to make these events in the afternoons! Great job Alex! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Lowrider Style in Indonesia Asia! :wow:








_


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Here go a few pic's from a photoshoot the Mesa Az Chapter did! :thumbsup:



















Looking good! :biggrin:_


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Nice


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Lowrider Style Tucson Az Chapter Event! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Nice


Thanks homie!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New President for our Ohio Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member Phx Az Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Another edition to the Wilson County Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_San Antonio Tx Chapters gains 6 new members! :wow:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Video is up! Another lowriderstylecarclub.com masterpiece! :thumbsup:





 _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## GT 702 RIDER

CLUB BEER MUGS $25 SHIPPED TEXT 702 401 5846 TO PLACE ORDER.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Have a great & safe Friday! :angel:








_


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

Only a few left!!


Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> CLUB BEER MUGS $25 SHIPPED TEXT 702 401 5846 TO PLACE ORDER.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*2ND ANNUAL HAPPY TIMES CENCO DE MAYO SHOW.*
*getting bigger and better every year!
Reserve them rooms and mark those calenders!*


upload foto
*CALLING ALL LOWRIDERS AND DUBS!!!
**A PEEK AT LAST YEARS SHOW.*

free image hosting


image ru


pic hosting


photo hosting sites


image hosting

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...na-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events.html


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Member to our Laredo Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Its the Anniversary of Ta Ta Dave's death and we would like to honor him today._ :angel:















_Rest In Peace Carnal....:angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New members set up! Ohio Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member Phx Az Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Vegas Chapter did a photoshoot this pass weekend and this is one of my favorites! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Just want gente to know i talk to Frank of Franks Hydraulics yesterday and he agreed to come out to the show and give the kids and all the lowrider fans a hydraulic exhibition! Thanks Frank!__ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:










And yes thats Frank hitting the switch! 










__Also talk to Mark of Impalas Magazine and he said him and his crew are hype to come out to Az and see all the firme cars.Their bringing lots of the latest issue and said they got the Phx Show in it where this pic was shot. :cheesy:











__So please come out and lets show Impalas Magazine good time! _:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Attention all members! Please repost this all the internet! Its showtime in 2 days!!!!!! :h5:

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Great turn out yesterday! Thank you Vegas! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_We at Lowrider Style Car Club want to set up this Memorial for a former member who passed away. Goo may you Rest In Peace.... _:angel:
_







_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member Tacoma Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New members in Tucson Az Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Attention all members showing at the Lowrider Magazine Mesa Az Show! Please get your forms out ASAP! uffin:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member Pecos Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_A few chapters went out to support other clubs this past weekend! And we want to honor them!
First up! Mesa Az Chapter for going to the Yuma Az Show! :h5:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_A few chapters went out to support other clubs this past weekend! And we want to honor them!Next
up! Tucson Az Chapter! _:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_A few chapters went out to support other clubs this past weekend! And we want to honor them!Next
up! Tucson Az Chapter! _:h5:








_A few chapters went out to support other clubs this past weekend! And we want to honor them! Next
up! SGV Cali Chapter! _:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Well here goes the new updated commercial for Power 98.3! Been running all week. If you have'nt heard it its because it only airs twice a day. Today it will air 3 times! And 3 times tomorrow! Thanks for all your support homie's! Could'nt do it without you! :thumbsup:





_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_From the Say No To Drugs Car Show yesterday! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Here go a few pics from the show but there where alot of photographers there and i plan to post thier pics too. 














































Goodtimes! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_From the Carl Casper Show! Just a few of the Kentucky & Ohio Chapters in the house! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Tacoma Chapter edition! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Rick Prez of our new Pecos Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Lowrider Style makes the new issue of American Bombs Magazine! :h5:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member Safford Az Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to our Pecos Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Tomorrow! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Well looks like it was a firme show! Here go a few pic's for now....._:thumbsup:




























_Have a great & safe day.... :angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Well looks like it was a firme show! Here go a few pic's for now....._:thumbsup:




























_Have a great & safe day.... :angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Ready for the Lowrider Magazine Mesa Supershow! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to the Indiana Chapter.... :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Tin-Tin

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _New edition to the Indiana Chapter.... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


love those impalas:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Indiana Chapter in the house! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Got our first round of pic's of our 3rd Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show up now!

__Here's your link: _http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


_Story: _http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/



_From the show....








_


_And here goes the first video from the show. Edited by DJ3TERTV & Cut Creator.






Again thanks Az for the support! Could'nt do it without you! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New VP Robert of the Safford Az Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Congrats to our big winner this past weekend! Go Anthony of the SGV Cali Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Tin-Tin said:


> love those impalas:nicoderm:


Yes sirrrr!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Another edition to the Safford Az Chapter! Go Patrick! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Nacho of our Glendale Az Chapter catching some air! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member Safford Az Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to the Eagle Pass Tx Chapter! Go El Mouse!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Cindy another big winner this past weekend! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Presidents ride of the new Illinois Chapter! Go Aaron! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Here goes Part 2 of the "Lowrider Style CC 3rd Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show" Starring AZ!!!! :thumbsup:






And here's a few pic's from "Cali Original"! We're spotlighting a assortment of firme photos he shot at the show! So copy & paste if you see your ride!
Here's your link:
__[url]http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html_[/URL]

_Here go a few....














































Again thank you my Lowrider Style Chapters & AZ for your support! Could'nt do it without you_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_956 Tx Chapter put it down! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Mesa Az Chapter edition! Go Juan! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_956 Tx Chapter in the house! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New President of the Vegas Chapter! Go Alex! :h5:










6 members strong! Here are just a few! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New "Achievement of the Year" award Winner! Congrats Orencio of the Mesa Az Chapter! :thumbsup:


























_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to the Bryan Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Ohio Chapter Set Up! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to the Corpus Christi Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## boxer239

Soon to the Florida chapter


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

boxer239 said:


> Soon to the Florida chapter
> 
> 
> View attachment 633502


Nice!











_New edition to the Indiana Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member 956 Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Australia Chapter being established! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*2ND ANNUAL HAPPY TIMES CENCO DE MAYO SHOW.*
* bigger and better every year!
Room promo packages sold out but reg room's still availible and registration still open to all!*


upload foto
*A PEEK AT LAST YEARS SHOW.*

free image hosting


image ru


pic hosting


photo hosting sites


image hosting

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...na-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events.html


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Congrats to our SGV Cali Chapter for their big wins this past weekend! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_ New El Paso Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Vegas Line Up! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Justin-Az

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _New "Achievement of the Year" award Winner! Congrats Orencio of the Mesa Az Chapter! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


 Sick, who did the engraving?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Justin-Az said:


> Sick, who did the engraving?


Not sure.....









_New!!!! 








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_We just added 5 more chapter to this huge club! :wow:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Special thanks for the Mesa Az Chapter for putting in work at Mesa Supershow! Also congrats to Chucky for his win and yes i took 3rd with my Mini. This is the new group pic for them....uffin:










Everyone please have a great day! _:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New group shot for Safford Az Chapter! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member Eagle Pass Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## 86 monte carlos




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to the Safford Az Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

New Lowrider Bike Club! East LA Califas! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Bryan Texas Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Event! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member! Tucson Az Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_lowriderstylecarclub.com presents: "The Lowrider Magazine's Mesa Super Show 2013" - Part 1 video. Edited by DJ3TV! With lots of hopping action and shout outs from some top car clubs on the scene! uffin:






Hope you vato's like it...._:x:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Well it's our 19th Anniversary! Came a long way homie's! Keep up the great work! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New member! Pecos Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

YES MEMBERS THEIR FINALLY READY! LETTERMEN JACKET PATCHES ARE HERE! REMEMBER! BLACK ON BLACK JACKETS! 2 GOLD STRIPES ON TRIM! 120$ FOR PATCH ONLY! Call 562-634-2315 TO ORDER! :fool2:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_We had a member from our Kansas Chapter die. His name was Phill. Prayers go out to his familia. Rest In Peace Phill! :angel: :tears:












_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to the Indonesia Asia Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to the Safford Az Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to the San Antonio Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Need all members to send 10$ to p.o box 3148 eagle pass, texas 78853. Write money order out to : Guillermo Mireles. Its to help out our Eagle Pass Tx Chapter with money for trophys for this show:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to the San Antonio Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New paint Tacoma Chapter! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New New New New!!!!








_


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY MINI SUMMER TIME BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW WE WILL BE HAVING IT AT DON JOSE RICOS TACOS ADDRESS IS 24651 ALESSANDRO BLV. MORENO VALLEY, CA 92553 FLYER WILL BE POSTED TODAY SO CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO ROLL IN TIME WILL BE FROM 7 TO 9 A.M. SHOW TIME WILL BE FROM 10 TO 3P.M.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_San Antonio Tx Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Bryan Texas in the House! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Member Indonesia Asia Chapter!









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Don rep'n Lowrider Style Tucson Az Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Bad Boy

that is onther pict. for trike


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Bad Boy said:


> View attachment 675250
> that is onther pict. for trike


SWEET!



_Big wins for our SGV Cali Chapter @ Real Classics Car Show! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Tucson Az Chapter Line Up!







_


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB PROUDLY INVITES YOU TO OUR 4TH ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW SATURDAY SEP 14 , 2013 ROLL-IN TIME 6AM-10AM SHOW FROM 10AM-4PM. VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE CONTACT JOE AT (714) 709-1743,OR RUBEN AT (951) 842-8257 FOR MORE INFO. SO COME OUT AND BRING THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS NO DRAMA LEAVE THE ATTITUDES AT HOME!!!! ALSO BEST OF SHOW $100 AND CLUB PARTICIPATION IS ALSO $100 GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND MUSIC SO COME OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Member Florida Chapter! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_And of coarse the new President's ride of the Indianapolis Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_ Lettermen Jackets are in!








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Andy Prez of our Australia Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_956 Tx Chapter in the house! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Congratulations to the Mesa Az Chapter for being our Chapter of the Year! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Justin-Az said:


> Sick, who did the engraving?





Lowrider Style CC said:


> Not sure.....


 Swing's Engraving in Phoenix blessed that cadi with his work.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Salem Oregon Chapter! The Presidents Car! Welcome Scott! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_










Vegas Chapter!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_One of our winners from The Klique Car Show in Az! Go Lil Hector of the Mesa Az Chapter! _:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New edition to the Glendale Az Chapter! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Have a great day!








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_:thumbsup:


_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Just thought i'd share a little trip through "The Klique Car Show" for the homie's that did'nt make it. Plus here's a few shots i took of the event. Enjoy! uffin:

_



_














































Big props to Chino and his club for throwing a firme event! _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Vega's Chapter in the house! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Tucson Az Chapter in the House! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Tepo-Safford Az Chapter! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Salem Chapter!_:thumbsup:


----------



## freshmexevents

wwwcaliforniacar&cyclecarshow.com May 4 2014


----------



## clumbsy562

*NEED TO SPEAK TO,HECTOR*

HELO MY NAME IS JESSE COULD ANYBODY FROM LOWRIDER STYLE MESA AZ HAVE HECTOR GIVE ME A CALL 3233595609


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

freshmexevents said:


> View attachment 1083762
> wwwcaliforniacar&cyclecarshow.com May 4 2014


Nice!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_More details coming later! Can't do a StreetLow Magazine Event without girls, girls, girls and alot of Low Low's! _:thumbsup:










_Everyone invited! _:yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_DEDICATION!This tattoo belongs to Ruben prez of our Oklahoma chapter! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

freshmexevents said:


> View attachment 1083762
> wwwcaliforniacar&cyclecarshow.com May 4 2014


TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Tacoma Chapter in the House! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Flagstaff Chapter! :wow:








_


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Thunderup

Is there a low rider bike club in okc my son and I have started building and would like to find a club to ride and build with


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Thunderup said:


> Is there a low rider bike club in okc my son and I have started building and would like to find a club to ride and build with


Yes there is. Call me 480-694-6660 Héctor


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

PLEASE WE NEED PRAYERS FOR OUR CLUB SECRETARY. SHE HAS CANCER. AND ALSO SHE'S MY LADY....


----------



## eric in cali

i got lowrider bikes for sale


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

eric in cali said:


> i got lowrider bikes for sale


Eric please put your club name in your signature lol!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## eric in cali

it should be on there,,,ill get it


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

mr.widow-maker said:


>


TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## down_by_law




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Lowrider Style at the Ariztlan Car Show!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Just some of the turn out at The Lowrider Style Avondale Car Show & Benefit 2015! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Lowrider Style Indonesia Asia Chapter

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Ttt!


----------



## ogfelony

_Lowrider Style Phx Az Chapter!

_


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------

